# Obsidian Arabian's New Stallion



## Spotted

He is stunning!


----------



## Celeste

Wow. He is amazing!!


----------



## Druydess

Spotted said:


> He is stunning!


Thank you Spotted!! We couldn't be more pleased!


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Wow. He is amazing!!


Now wasn't he worth the wait Celeste?? <weg> :wink:


----------



## Druydess

This is Daddy:



















And this is Grand-daddy:










I think I see some consistency.. LOL

One more of Daddy:










And Dream as a yearling:


----------



## tempest

I love that last picture! Haha! All of them are gorgeous. I'm drooling over here. Sometime you're going to have to post pictures of all your little lovelies for all of us to drool over and bask in their light.


----------



## Merlot

You wouldn't notice if he went missing one day and turned up in holiday in New Zealand would you....


----------



## Celeste

If he is already 15.1 he is going to be a really big boy! Beautiful baby for sure!


----------



## Druydess

tempest said:


> I love that last picture! Haha! All of them are gorgeous. I'm drooling over here. Sometime you're going to have to post pictures of all your little lovelies for all of us to drool over and bask in their light.


He's always been a smooth-bodied well-proportioned Arab, even as a baby..

All my lovelies would be happy to be drooled over..lol
And there's more to come.. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

I am officially jealous.


----------



## Druydess

Merlot said:


> You wouldn't notice if he went missing one day and turned up in holiday in New Zealand would you....


He has such a quiet disposition, I might not at first..lol

He might like New Zealand-- probably likes foreign, exotic women/mares.. :lol:


----------



## WalnutPixie

No fair! You now have _three_ unbelievably gorgeous up-and-coming stallions now?!

He's amazing and his father and grandfather are both equally awe inspiring.

Can I ask you a very ignorant question Druydess? I've been stalking your thread about your two beautiful colts and really enjoying their pictures. I mean, holy cow! They're unbelievable. So is this guy. It's obvious that a lot of knowledgeable people have been carefully breeding towards these horses for a long time. But I have no idea what Arabs with breeding like these guy's are used for. Halter? Endurance? Western pleasure? Everything? I hope that doesn't seem insulting; I'm just clueless but terribly curious.  It's mostly stock horses and TBs where I live.


Congratulations on your new aquisition!


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> If he is already 15.1 he is going to be a really big boy! Beautiful baby for sure!


Yes-- an honest 15.1 un-shod. Just sticked him again as I can hardly believe it myself..




Celeste said:


> I am officially jealous.


I'm going to take that as a compliment.. 

You can always come visit..and bring your mare..lol


----------



## BBBCrone

Oh my stars. He is flipping gorgeous! And all three of those horses could be the exact same horse. I think I just got goosebumps.


----------



## Celeste

My mare would love to meet your boy. I probably can't afford the visit.


----------



## Druydess

WalnutPixie said:


> No fair! You now have _three_ unbelievably gorgeous up-and-coming stallions now?!
> 
> He's amazing and his father and grandfather are both equally awe inspiring.
> 
> Can I ask you a very ignorant question Druydess? I've been stalking your thread about your two beautiful colts and really enjoying their pictures. I mean, holy cow! They're unbelievable. So is this guy. It's obvious that a lot of knowledgeable people have been carefully breeding towards these horses for a long time. But I have no idea what Arabs with breeding like these guy's are used for. Halter? Endurance? Western pleasure? Everything? I hope that doesn't seem insulting; I'm just clueless but terribly curious.  It's mostly stock horses and TBs where I live.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new attainment!


Yeah-- I can hardly believe it myself. Events conspired to bring about this particular arrangement. I will wait and see how my two young boys mature before deciding whether they get to keep their danglies.. but thank you for your faith in their quality. Much thought went into those 2 crosses and I got what I'd hoped for.

Not ignorant at all.. questions are always good..

I prefer usable, tractable horses. Each one of these colts have different talents. Psynny is going to kick *** at dressage and Sporthorse. He has powerful, explosive, yet smooth movement. Echo is more of a MR candidate and has more flowing strides. Dream also would excel at Sporthorse, but could do ok in halter, though I don't breed for halter. He has beautiful up and down movement, so he could also compete in english classes and dressage. Much is still evolving in their abilities and movement, so these are just areas to explore at the moment.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> My mare would love to meet your boy. I probably can't afford the visit.


I have haulers going by your area all the time-- ya never know..


----------



## Merlot

Merlot would be very keen to meet him. Come on you know you want to send him away for a holiday...go orn...


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Oh my stars. He is flipping gorgeous! And all three of those horses could be the exact same horse. I think I just got goosebumps.



That's one of the main reasons I purchased him. The prepotency in the line is blatantly obvious..

He combines exotic type with substance and power. 

A friend of mine has his younger half-brother. SAME traits yet again even with a different Dam.


----------



## CLaPorte432

WoW! *Drool!* Speechless!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone

Well that's totally awesome. Congratulations!

Somehow I'm really gonna have to figure out how to get a mare and send her your way. Sort of on purpose was an accident kinda thing.


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> WoW! *Drool!* Speechless!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well-- I've been working long and hard at developing a breeding program with horses that elicit just that reaction, and I'm so glad I've done ok..

Thank you CLaPorte. Appreciate the kind response.


----------



## Celeste

Well you did good. I really like this new stallion.


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> Well-- I've been working long and hard at developing a breeding program with horses that elicit just that reaction, and I'm so glad I've done ok..
> 
> Thank you CLaPorte. Appreciate the kind response.



Well you did great me thinks. Make my heart go pitter-pat :wink:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Well that's totally awesome. Congratulations!
> 
> Somehow I'm really gonna have to figure out how to get a mare and send her your way. Sort of on purpose was an accident kinda thing.


Thank you so much Lady. I appreciate how supportive you, and others, have been with regard to my ongoing journey into the Breeding world. It's been very educational.

That could be arranged. I do have some excellent mares that could be breed leased to the right person. :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

BAHAHA .... Don't tempt me!!! Besides, I just recently read on an Arabian website that an Arabian will cost me at least 1K a month to own. Two would bankrupt me!


----------



## Captain Evil

Holy Smokes! He's magnificent! :shock: I have to add a shocked face: I'm pretty much speechless...


----------



## WalnutPixie

> *I prefer usable, tractable horses. Each one of these colts have different talents.* Psynny is going to kick *** at dressage and Sporthorse. He has powerful, explosive, yet smooth movement. Echo is more of a MR candidate and has more flowing strides. Dream also would excel at Sporthorse, but could do ok in halter, though I don't breed for halter. He has beautiful up and down movement, so he could also compete in english classes and dressage. Much is still evolving in their abilities and movement, so these are just areas to explore at the moment.


Thanks for answering! I wish I could like that first part in bold specifically. They've got their work cut out for them, though I'm sure they're very much up to the challenge. I cannot _wait_ to see pictures of Psynny doing dressage.*swoons*

...you will be sharing photos of these boys under saddle in five years, wont you? :lol:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> BAHAHA .... Don't tempt me!!! Besides, I just recently read on an Arabian website that an Arabian will cost me at least 1K a month to own. Two would bankrupt me!


What?? Maybe if he had a full staff fanning them and hand-peeled wheat seed pods served on sliced apples daily in an over-sized Jacuzzi..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Hee hee I already knew about this boy, Dru shared to me about him months ago but I promised her I wouldn't share her secret.  All I can say Dru is my God your boy is stunning and so is his daddy and granddaddy!! Also do you have any pics of his mother to share?


----------



## BBBCrone

*snorts* I was kinda wondering what the heck he was feeding them!

:rofl::rofl:

Needless to say, I didn't continue my journey any further into that website *snickers*


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Well you did good. I really like this new stallion.


Thank you Celeste. Means a lot. 



BBBCrone said:


> Well you did great me thinks. Make my heart go pitter-pat :wink:


Thanks BBB. A lot of research went into it. I'm looking forward to his Spanish blood complimenting my Spanish/Crabbet mares. That double El Shaklan and Sanadik El Shaklan certainly make themselves evident in this boy- and his Crabbet blood is a plus!!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Hee hee I already knew about this boy, Dru shared to me about him months ago but I promised her I wouldn't share her secret.  All I can say Dru is my God your boy is stunning and so is his daddy and granddaddy!! Also do you have any pics of his mother to share?


LOL-- thanks for keeping it under wraps.. 

Just one for now that I can find:










2000 heterozygous Black mare
~ Champion Producer ~

Sired by a black EJ Jabask son, out of homozygous black dam. Big bodied mare with smooth, exotic, exaggerated movement. Bey Shah, multiple *Bask lines.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Wow, she's a stunner too!! Has your boy been color tested?


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Wow, she's a stunner too!! Has your boy been color tested?


Not a great pic of her, but she is a gorgeous mare that outproduces herself. Her babies get exported immediately in spite of substantial, well-deserved purchase prices.

Yes-- he is heterozygous, which is what I wanted. He has a black and a chestnut gene which will cross well with my chestnut girls..


----------



## Druydess

This is his sister as a yearling out of the same Dam-- sold to France:










The quality is stamped on every horse produced by this sire and dam...

Another sister as a yearling out of the same Dam-- sold to Poland:


----------



## BBBCrone

I think that is so cool. When you get lines that stamp their lineage like that, it's almost like having an insurance policy! One that pays off anyway


----------



## nikelodeon79

DROOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Captain Evil said:


> Holy Smokes! He's magnificent! :shock: I have to add a shocked face: I'm pretty much speechless...


When I had that boy in my stall just after he was transported from up North-- I had the same reaction. Totally speechless. Never in my wildest dreams would I have thought I could afford something so exquisite, but I guess if you work hard enough, and you stay true to your dreams, things fall into place..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Wow, his sisters are stunning too. Mama has done a great job on those babies of hers.


----------



## QOS

Oh my...he is stunning!!!! Love that face!!! I board at an Arabian ranch - they are all straight Egyptian bred and are all gray with just a few exceptions. I love a black Arabian!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Druydess

WalnutPixie said:


> Thanks for answering! I wish I could like that first part in bold specifically. They've got their work cut out for them, though I'm sure they're very much up to the challenge. I cannot _wait_ to see pictures of Psynny doing dressage.*swoons*
> 
> ...you will be sharing photos of these boys under saddle in five years, wont you? :lol:


I know what you mean. I look at the horse and then decide what he or she can do rather than make them something they're not.

Psynny is shaping up to be an amazing mover with THE calmest personality I've even seen on any horse of any age. He's inherited his sire's abilities, even down to the physical with the same freckle..lol

This is where he got his powerful movement:





And yes-- there will be pictures as long as the horses are up to it and progressing well. If not, they become pasture pets..


----------



## Druydess

QOS said:


> Oh my...he is stunning!!!! Love that face!!! I board at an Arabian ranch - they are all straight Egyptian bred and are all gray with just a few exceptions. I love a black Arabian!! Gorgeous!!


Thanks! Then you see Arabians every day. 
I really need to get better pics of his face; it's so exotic. 
Blacks are lovely, but that's just a bonus compared to the body and head on this guy! There's some who just assume people breed only for color. With this guy, anyone who goes there certainly knows little about Arabians- he has too much quality to think it's all about color..
But that deep black sheen doesn't hurt..LOL

It is kind of nice to have a horse that embodies every young girl's dream-- The Black Stallion-- come to life.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Just found a video of Dream Grandsire: Dreamcatcher SMF:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Loved the video Dru, what a stunning boy and beautiful mover Dreamcatcher SMF is. :smile:


----------



## cakemom

Your horses have always excited me, but this boy is just exquisite. Makes me want an Arab in my barn for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Loved the video Dru, what a stunning boy and beautiful mover Dreamcatcher SMF is. :smile:


They seem to pass that movement down quite consistently.. :happydance:


----------



## Druydess

Just found another pic of Dream's Grandsire:


----------



## Druydess

And his Dam-- (Dream's Great-Grand Dam)- Shaia-










1990 Chestnut mare is by the Quattro Crown Champion Stallion *Simeon Shai (Scottsdale, Canada, US & Salon De Cheval) out of the BruMarBa bred Straight Spanish mare, Bint Zlabiya.

Shaia+ has an impressive show record with wins in Scottsdale, Region 18 Championship, a Reserve National Championship in Canada, 2 Top Tens in Open Mares with Mike Neal.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

gorgeous congrats!


----------



## WSArabians

Beautiful!


----------



## Druydess

cakemom said:


> Your horses have always excited me, but this boy is just exquisite. Makes me want an Arab in my barn for sure.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you for such kind words. It certainly reinforces my direction knowing there's a market that is responsive to my choices. I've received much encouragement and information along the way from breeders I hold in the highest esteem, and it seems to be paying off..


----------



## dbarabians

Great purchase Drudyess.
I too believe in crossing the different types of arabians to get an great horse.
I do own straight polish and egyptian mares but the ones that embody what I want to breed for are a combination of different 'types"
My newest mare is spainish and egyptian and is stunning.
I may need to get with you in a couple of years to discuss business. I like your boys.
You cannot beat that breeding and there are a few lines that he has that I would be interested in adding to my herd. Shalom


----------



## Cacowgirl

Beautiful horses, lovely pedigrees, will all lead to more quality in the future. You've got it all going on. My heartiest congradulations on your newest addition.


----------



## Arab Mama

Druydess said:


> It is kind of nice to have a horse that embodies every young girl's dream-- The Black Stallion-- come to life.. :wink:



LOL - then we make a pair as I have the "King of the Wind"! He also has Bey Shah, multiple *Bask lines.


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Great purchase Drudyess.
> I too believe in crossing the different types of arabians to get an great horse.
> I do own straight polish and egyptian mares but the ones that embody what I want to breed for are a combination of different 'types"
> My newest mare is spainish and egyptian and is stunning.
> I may need to get with you in a couple of years to discuss business. I like your boys.
> You cannot beat that breeding and there are a few lines that he has that I would be interested in adding to my herd. Shalom


I very much appreciate your input db. I am very excited that he'll be a great addition to my program.
I also love the Polish lines.. have several mares with solid Polish/Crabbet lineage, and one addition who's not announced yet- VERY substantial, fabulous mind, and great movement.
I have researched the Spanish lines and have come to love them for their uniquely consistent breeding history and consistent traits. I particularly love An Malik by Galero..lovely stallion..

My Emma- Echo Empress Arabian is over half Spanish, and very much out-produces herself. I'd love to see pics of your Spanish mare if you're willing to share.

I would be happy to discuss business with you; I have always enjoyed your fair, balanced posts, and I believe you would be an excellent, caring home for any equine. Our approaches/philosophies appear to be similar.

I'm happy to hear you like my boys. I am anxious to see what the younger ones turn into, but the black is the whole package. His beauty is outweighed only by his extremely outstanding disposition. He is a total gentleman.

I could not help but be impressed by his breeding, so I completely understand. Which lines interest you if I may ask?
Would love to discuss it.. :wink:

Shalom~


----------



## HorseLovinLady

When do we get more pics of that studly boy Dru? :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> Beautiful horses, lovely pedigrees, will all lead to more quality in the future. You've got it all going on. My heartiest congradulations on your newest addition.


That is my goal. It's a long term outcome, one which began years ago and is projected years into the future. Much thought has gone into it. I look forward to sharing it with all of you. 
Thanks so much for your very kind, supportive comments.


----------



## dbarabians

Thank you Druydess I appreciate the compliment.
I am reallynow just researching the Spanish bloodlines. The mare I own is a double bred Galero mare. That breeding tends to show up and I truly like it.
My Thee Desparadoe filly is the only one that might go halter she has the smallest head but is very athletic.
Cant wait for the newest announcement.
Sounds as of someone has been taking advantage of the depressed markets and buying great horses. That or you won the lottery! Shalom


----------



## equiniphile

I need to leave this thread before I start having daydreams about a Dream S x Estrella V foal.....lol.

He's absolutely gorgeous, congrats!!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Gorgeous stallion! Hes what a good arabian should look like  
Definitely cant wait to see more pictures as he matures


----------



## Druydess

equiniphile said:


> I need to leave this thread before I start having daydreams about a Dream S x Estrella V foal.....lol.
> 
> He's absolutely gorgeous, congrats!!


What Dreams May Come... :wink:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

his name suits him all the way! he is the stuff of dreams! very beautiful horse! i love Arabians and yours are just making me think i am dreaming!


----------



## Druydess

RiddlesDarkAngel5 said:


> Gorgeous stallion! Hes what a good arabian should look like
> Definitely cant wait to see more pictures as he matures


Thank you!! He certainly is my idea of an Arabian..lol

I expect he'll become more refined as he ages, like his sire. I'm so looking forward to the gilding on this Lily!! :wink:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I can't wait to see more pics of Dream (hint hint ) I too agree the name suits him. To be honest, I was never a fan of Arabians until I saw Dru's beautiful herd. I've seen lots of the breed online and on tv and none of them are as good looking as yours Dru. :wink:


----------



## countryryder

Wow,absolutely stunning!
He's about as close to perfection as you can get.Love that face;the rest of him's not too shabby either.
Congrats!


----------



## Reno Bay

I must keep this thread hidden from one of the boarders at the farm XD She's been wanting to produce an Anglo out of her TB mare lol. TOO GORGEOUS.


----------



## doubleopi

He is extremely handsome...if only I had a mare worth breeding to him!


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> his name suits him all the way! he is the stuff of dreams! very beautiful horse! i love Arabians and yours are just making me think i am dreaming!


He's certainly living up to his name for me!! :wink:

I feel the same way with such a lovey boy in my barn.. Thank you!


----------



## MyLittlePonies

He's so pretty. I just love a black arabian stallion  Very gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

its not only dream but its all of them they are all so gorgeous! his sisters are also beautiful.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> I can't wait to see more pics of Dream (hint hint ) I too agree the name suits him. To be honest, I was never a fan of Arabians until I saw Dru's beautiful herd. I've seen lots of the breed online and on tv and none of them are as good looking as yours Dru. :wink:


LOL-- you guys are so pic-greedy.. :rofl:

Here's one from early summer.. I was literally 3 feet from him as he pulled up from an all-out run. That's how trustworthy this boy is..


----------



## Druydess

And my little "Seahorse Headshot."


----------



## Druydess

Later in fall-- amazing how much he changes monthly..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Stunning, thanks for the new pics Dru!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Gorgeous <3.


----------



## Druydess

countryryder said:


> Wow,absolutely stunning!
> He's about as close to perfection as you can get.Love that face;the rest of him's not too shabby either.
> Congrats!


TY Countryrider! 

He's had inquiries about breeding since he stepped off the trailer.
In fact several just after I posted him unofficially here. Thank you very much to all who inquired. 
It's always reassuring when educated people recognize quality horses.. We'll do our best to live up to it!!


----------



## Druydess

Reno Bay said:


> I must keep this thread hidden from one of the boarders at the farm XD She's been wanting to produce an Anglo out of her TB mare lol. TOO GORGEOUS.


That might not be a bad idea with his size of 15.1 already at 2 years.. with his movement, could result in a talented baby.. :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> TY Countryrider!
> 
> He's had inquiries about breeding since he stepped off the trailer.
> In fact several just after I posted him unofficially here. Thank you very much to all who inquired.
> It's always reassuring when educated people recognize quality horses.. We'll do our best to live up to it!!


I have absolutely no doubt you will! Me thinks he's going to be one busy boy. Best get him some wheaties!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Oh yummm. He would be just lovely over my TB filly. Shame he's in the wrong country lol.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Please stay tuned for more updates about Dream.. and his upcoming career.


 Can't wait for that, I love seeing pics of him and i'm sure he'll rock the show world.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> I have absolutely no doubt you will! Me thinks he's going to be one busy boy. Best get him some wheaties!


I believe he will. He's already booked to a gorgeous Arabian in spring, not to mention my own plans for him.

He'll definitely need his wheaties, but I doubt he'll mind the need for them..LOL


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Thank you Druydess I appreciate the compliment.
> I am reallynow just researching the Spanish bloodlines. The mare I own is a double bred Galero mare. That breeding tends to show up and I truly like it.
> My Thee Desparadoe filly is the only one that might go halter she has the smallest head but is very athletic.
> Cant wait for the newest announcement.
> Sounds as of someone has been taking advantage of the depressed markets and buying great horses. That or you won the lottery! Shalom


It's well earned db.

You hit the jackpot with a double Galero mare.. would love to know more about her..

I haven't been lucky enough to win the lottery, but being an excellent money manager, having a generous employer and great career, doing savvy business with great breeders who are wonderful to work with, having excellent trainers and staff, and meticulously looking for what I like, all combine to make some great opportunities! 
Patience is the key. I've been planning for nearly eight years. All the prior research and learning is just recently being manifested.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Patience & preserverance & all that you mentioned. It's certainly paid off-all your horses are breath taking. I wish you much success.


----------



## cmarie

Wow, that boy is just beautiful.


----------



## Druydess

Yes, Dream is an honest 15.1 at 2 years. He's gained over an inch just in the time I've had him. His parents are also big and substantive, but it appears his sire throws larger than himself. If he continues to grow as expected, I may have to discuss with Denise Gainey the process of having him Warmblood Inspected once he matures.


----------



## EmilyJoy

I am subbing! Awesome horse!


----------



## Druydess

EmilyJoy said:


> I am subbing! Awesome horse!


Welcome Emily!! Thank you! He/we have a few more surprises in store.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Baby face:



















Look at those big eyes and that jibbah!









Yearling:










And Dream will make babies just like this for you!! LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww he was an adorable baby!!


----------



## Celeste

Beautiful boy!!


----------



## BBBCrone

WOooooo lookit that! Those eyes are mesermizing.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> WOooooo lookit that! Those eyes are mesermizing.


Even as a foal-- you can see those prominent Spanish eyes.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Beautiful boy!!


It won't be long before I have one of these!! :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> It won't be long before I have one of these!! :wink:


*arches brow*

Hmmmm very interesting. :think:


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> Patience & preserverance & all that you mentioned. It's certainly paid off-all your horses are breath taking. I wish you much success.


Appreciate your support Cacowgirl. With people like you cheering me on, how can I not be?? :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse

A couple of genuine questions, I have to admit that being a bigger taller person I like a taller horse, but at the same time I am mindful that the Arab is a more compact breed, so does it worry you that he is so tall already?

Isn't it overwhelming having all that testosterone on the place? I know the colts are young yet, but you have Dream and your chestnut stallion, it was bad enough here with one stud and then the young colts coming along. People say mares are hard to live with, but it isn't as hard on the nerves as the boys that's for sure.


----------



## Tazzie

Man he is gorgeous!! Makes me wish I had an Arab mare to breed him to! My little Arab paint is nowhere near quality to breed! So I shall admire him/drool from a distance!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> *arches brow*
> 
> Hmmmm very interesting. :think:


HAHA!! Told there were several parts to the announcement; this was an UN-official announcement.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

More pics of Dream's Sire and Grand-Sires!!

Om El Najeeb Dream (sire)










Paternal Grand-sire: SMF Dreamcatcher:










Maternal Grand-sire-

EJ Maestro:


----------



## Celeste

Golden Horse said:


> does it worry you that he is so tall already?


This colt is very solid. His height is an asset.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> This colt is very solid. His height is an asset.


It's a worry I'm glad I have!! LOL
It's kind of an asset as far as I'm concerned- will be quite useful in the sport-horse arena.

Have you seen Selket's Arabs? The shortest is 16 hands. A gorgeous German-bred Russian/Egyptian is 16.2.

Arabian Horses of Selket Arabians

A 3 year old mare at my barn is now passing 15.3, and was 15.2 as a 2 year old. She's booked to Mirage V this spring. Guess there's no issues anyone is worried about.


----------



## Druydess

Here's a great video of El Shaklan. Dream carries 2 lines to this immortal stallion. El Shaklan is known for his prepotency, which certainly is evident when one knows the Spanish traits that were selectively bred for over the years. This lineage has indelibly left its mark.






*El Shaklan has become a household name in the world of the Arabian horse. His influence spans the globe. His name is found in pedigrees of horses in every country that Arabians are bred in the world and in show winners at every show in the world. He has not only influenced horses through his genotype it is through his phenotype that we can see *El Shaklan, 35 years after his birth, in horses everywhere. He created a distinct look that is unmistakably “El Shaklan.” He and his dam *Estopa are the cornerstone of the Om El Arab breeding program and many successful breeding programs around the world.

*El Shaklan :: Om El Arab International

Estopa:
*Estopa :: Om El Arab International


----------



## Golden Horse

Celeste said:


> This colt is very solid. His height is an asset.


Well thank you for your opinion, but again with utmost respect I was hoping that the OP may answer all of my questions.

Your opinion that his height is an asset it that, an opinion.

With Haflingers, the standard always called for them being chunky little monsters, around the 14.2hh mark and SOLID. We are now seeing solid Haffies around the 15.2 hh mark, and also smaller Haffies that are looking finer than Arabs in their structure, both things that I lament in that breed.

With Arabians, I don't know what different places call for, but one Google search gives me


> The breed standard for Arabian horses, as stated by the United States Equestrian Federation, describes the Arabians as standing between 14.1 and 15.1 hands (57 to 61 inches (145 to 155 cm)) tall, "with the occasional individual over or under." Thus, all Arabians, regardless of height, are classified as "horses," even though 14.2 hands (58 inches (147 cm)) is the traditional cutoff height between a horse and a pony. A common myth is that Arabians are not strong because of their size. However, the Arabian horse is noted for a greater density of bone than other breeds, short cannons, sound feet, and a broad, short back; all of which give the breed physical strength comparable to many taller animals. Clearly, for tasks where the sheer weight of the horse matters, such as farm work done by a draft horse, or team roping, any lighter-weight horse is at a disadvantage, but for most purposes, the Arabian is a strong and hardy breed of light horse able to carry any type of rider in most equestrian pursuits


As I understand it the purpose of the Arab was to be a small horse that can carry an adult all day. I was just wondering from the OP's point of view as a breeder if she is going to go away from standard and breed a bigger Arab, or what the thought is.

While a mourn the loss of the traditional shape and size of the Haflinger, because I'm not so much into Arab breeding, when I was looking to buy one, I would have liked to find a bigger option, Ace at 15 hh and Emmy at a little over are just an inch or two short for me, I wouldn't change them now, but I'm interested in the thinking of another breeder when looking at their own goals compared to breed standards.


----------



## jaydee

I love him, fabulous refined head but with no loss to good build - deep chested and good limbs, well proportioned to his body - no matchstick legs, also a good length of back - extreme short backed arabians dont make for the best rides
Ridden show Arabians in the UK have got bigger over the years but its not been at a loss to type and substance, if anything they are a much sturdier animal now and more like the old Crabbett horses. The small ones will carry a man but when the riders legs are hanging too much below the girth it doesnt look good in the showring especially and that can count a lot in the overall appearance so makes them more of a choice for any height rider


----------



## Druydess

RM-- if you'd like to discuss your questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Druydess

jaydee said:


> I love him, fabulous refined head but with no loss to good build - deep chested and good limbs, well proportioned to his body - no matchstick legs, also a good length of back - extreme short backed arabians dont make for the best rides
> Ridden show Arabians in the UK have got bigger over the years but its not been at a loss to type and substance, if anything they are a much sturdier animal now and more like the old Crabbett horses. The small ones will carry a man but when the riders legs are hanging too much below the girth it doesnt look good in the showring especially and that can count a lot in the overall appearance so makes them more of a choice for any height rider


Nice summation jaydee; I agree.

Great to have input from someone who has experienced the evolution of the Arabian, especially in other countries, as the US and Europe tend to have different ideals and goals. I am overjoyed that the breed is coming back to the solid Crabbet types, as that's what's in my barn, and what I like personally. 
My elder colt, Gold N Psynn-psyation is high Crabbet- and is huge at 7 months. His Dam is 15.2. I expect he'll be at least 15.3 if he continues as he has been and grows into his stilt-like legs. He was never specifically bred for size, but I am very happy he has it. The Crabbet/CMK blood was foremost in his breeding. His sire, Golden Ecstasy, is 89.97% CMK.


----------



## Druydess

Here's an excerpt about Estopa from the founder of Om El Arab and her observations of the prepotency of this line, which may very well have come from the Dam, who was larger than normal, and exotically beautiful:

The result of that breeding arrived in August of 1975. *Estopa delivered her first colt. His face was delicate and fine, as pretty as Estawa’s, like a filly’s face. I was in awe of this colt; he was the most beautiful colt I had ever seen. *Estopa had created another masterpiece. I named this colt *El Shaklan, taking the “E” from * Estopa and the “Shak” from Shaker El Masri. What had become apparent was *Estopa’s ability to out-produce herself. Her combination with Shaker El Masri produced sheer magic. *Estopa was a big mare for her time and stood 154 cm (15-1+). She was a little long in her back. *Estopa’s face, like the Mona Lisa, was arresting, enchanting and seductive. Her eyes were large and round and soft black. Her character was a contradiction of terms. She could have, at times, the nature of a nurturing babysitter or the fierce demeanor of a warrior. *Estopa was very people oriented and loved being the center of attention. Shaker El Masri was much smaller, finer boned, and somewhat standoffish. The combination of these two different individuals produced offspring that were taller than both, more exotic than either, with shorter backs and longer hips. It is my belief that *Estopa was the dominant parent, with Shaker El Masri adding refinement and his dose of fiery character. Together, *Estopa and Shaker El Masri produced a new dimension of Arabian horse for Europe, a dimension that had previously only danced on the pages of books of artists or were frozen in bronzed animation on coffee tables.

I look forward to seeing what these Spanish lines will add to my Spanish mares..


----------



## Druydess

Completely off topic, but I just watched this amazing movie on people who adopt Mustangs to give them the chance for a good home, highlighting their challenges and obstacles in 100 days time. Quite inspirational and a bit of a tearjerker in the end.
If anyone else would like to watch, here's the info:

Wild Horse Wild Ride || Home

Just an FYI for those interested.


----------



## BBBCrone

ESTOPA!! *facepalm* Why did I not put this all together days ago *sighs*

I LOVE HER. She had the most haunting eyes. I can't even explain it.


----------



## Druydess

Tazzie said:


> Man he is gorgeous!! Makes me wish I had an Arab mare to breed him to! My little Arab paint is nowhere near quality to breed! So I shall admire him/drool from a distance!


Thank you Tazzie!! We shall probably have some candidates for you soon.. :wink:

Just kidding..sorta.. :clap:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> ESTOPA!! *facepalm* Why did I not put this all together days ago *sighs*
> 
> I LOVE HER. She had the most haunting eyes. I can't even explain it.


BBB!! You're familiar with Estopa???? Is she not one of the most incredible mares to grace this plane??
What exquisite beauty and essence that mare had. I get the eyes.. it's the Spanish thing, but 100-fold with her.. 
Now you know why I chose Dream.


----------



## BBBCrone

Yup ... I got it! ... Okay so I was a little slow on the uptake  Had to dust the mites out of my brain.

I knew I recognized El Shaklan's name but I couldn't quite get why. And I hadn't had time to get real nebby yet LOL. I can remember my Dad and a friend of his talking about Estopa or it could have been Bint Estopa but either way, once you said the name stuff started falling into place. She was fabulous. Talk about a horse with an "aura" about her.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Yup ... I got it! ... Okay so I was a little slow on the uptake  Had to dust the mites out of my brain.
> 
> I knew I recognized El Shaklan's name but I could quite get why. And I hadn't had time to get real nebby yet LOL. I can remember my Dad and a friend of his talking about Estopa or it could have been Bint Estopa but either way, once you said the name stuff started falling into place. She was fabulous. Talk about a horse with an "aura" about her.


I am in heaven-- lol!! I so love having someone to talk to who knows these lines!! Do you know Bint Estopa was the result of El Shaklan being re-bred to his Dam-- with stellar results??
The "aura" was regaled wherever she went. What royalty!

Since the purchase of Echo Empress, who is over half Spanish, and BA Chevelle who also has Spanish blood, I spent quite a bit of time researching these lines. Even my Solei has a bit of Spanish. Dream is just a great addition to the equation.. 
Guess we'll see what comes of it.. :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> I am in heaven-- lol!! I so love having someone to talk to who knows these lines!! Do you know Bint Estopa was the result of El Shaklan being re-bred to his Dam-- with stellar results??
> The "aura" was regaled wherever she went. What royalty!


I remembered some real close inbreeding there. But I wasn't sure which ones they were. Didn't they try that a couple of times and do pretty well? I want to say this was about the time when I was trying out Quarter Horses and fell out of the Arab loop except for what my Dad still talked about. Around mid 70's or so? Our last Arabian passed in 1979 and from that point on, my knowledge takes a pretty significant dip.



Druydess said:


> Since the purchase of Echo Empress, who is over half Spanish, and BA Chevelle who also has Spanish blood, I spent quite a bit of time researching these lines. Even my Solei has a bit of Spanish. Dream is just a great addition to the equation..
> Guess we'll see what comes of it.. :wink:


I'm sure it will turn out fantastic. Who knows! Maybe you'll have your own Estopa someday. Now that would be something else!:lol:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> I remembered some real close inbreeding there. But I wasn't sure which ones they were. Didn't they try that a couple of times and do pretty well? I want to say this was about the time when I was trying out Quarter Horses and fell out of the Arab loop except for what my Dad still talked about. Around mid 70's or so? Our last Arabian passed in 1979 and from that point on, my knowledge takes a pretty significant dip.
> 
> I'm sure it will turn out fantastic. Who knows! Maybe you'll have your own Estopa someday. Now that would be something else!:lol:


She was re-bred to her son again and delivered a fine colt:

Later that year *Estopa delivered a colt very much in the mold of his sister, *Bint Estopa. He was also a pretty, almost feminine colt, and he reminded me of his sire as a newborn. We named him Estopa Son. Our bloodlines had been doing extremely well for years and had achieved a long list of championships at all the major national and international shows across Europe.

Her next foal was by the magnificent An Malik, a progenitor of Echo Empress.

I learned long ago if you follow your bliss, dreams follow you. Joseph Campbell taught me that.
Perhaps it will be so, but no matter if it isn't; I'm loving what I do and the horses who fill my life.


----------



## BBBCrone

Haha ... not bad for an old woman's brain! Those were some fantastic horses back then. Some nice ones now too but ... maybe it's because I'm old or something but very few now have the presence of the old ones.

It's good to remember though. And the lines you've picked to carry on with are great choices!


----------



## Druydess

BBB- if you have heard through the years about Estopa-- this mare may have lineage you might also recognize:

Echo Empress Arabian

More than half Spanish- she outproduces herself.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Haha ... not bad for an old woman's brain! Those were some fantastic horses back then. Some nice ones now too but ... maybe it's because I'm old or something but very few now have the presence of the old ones.
> 
> It's good to remember though. And the lines you've picked to carry on with are great choices!


You are NOT old! Few DO have the presence because they're all about whipping horses to perform as caricatures in MR. I'm not into the flavor of the month. I want versatile, sane horses with substance. My young colt Psynny is the MOST laid back colt I've ever seen. Mostly in a coma. Seriously. He, and it is a cliche, was "born broke." I can do anything with him. He spooks at nothing. For my first foal, I could not be luckier. But when this boy trots, IT turns on. The camera just loves him. And he can move..
But I attribute that to well-researched Crabbet-based breeding. Lady Blunt knew what she was doing. Her choices were sound and well-thought out. It shows, even years later.
Today-- the Arab looks nuts because big money made them that way. 
Not MY horse.
Thanks for the kind words. Coming from someone who's been there and knows the history of these lines, it's a great compliment. It takes a while, but it's all falling into place.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

im drooling.... <3


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> BBB- if you have heard through the years about Estopa-- this mare may have lineage you might also recognize:
> 
> Echo Empress Arabian
> 
> More than half Spanish- she outproduces herself.


Yes ma'am! There are a few there that pop out at me. Aladdinn, Galeon, Gammar and Congo for sure. I *think* Gaamara also, although I seem to want to spell that different so I might be remembering her wrong. Other than her most of the mare's I don't recognize. I'm guessing because back then it was all about the stallion and forgetting that there was another side to the equation involved in all this!


----------



## MsBHavin

Sahara said:


> How do you find the time? What with 9+ horses and all that training, research, breeding, dreaming?


That's what I was thinking. When I had 6 horses, I didn't have time to relax! All that grooming, stall cleaning, vet appointments, farrier appointments, and tack cleaning! Yikes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Sahara said:


> How do you find the time? What with 9+ horses and all that training, research, breeding, dreaming?


I know you meant the movie- but occasional bad weather days, I do something different.
But-- I guess when you believe in something badly enough, you find the time. I am fortunate in that I set my own schedule as to when to see my patients or when I attend to my Supervisory duties. I work as much or a little as I like depending on requirements with my horses. That helps quite a bit. I make sure I spend all my spare time with my herd. It's the most satisfying, relaxing thing in the world. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Yes ma'am! There are a few there that pop out at me. Aladdinn, Galeon, Gammar and Congo for sure. I *think* Gaamara also, although I seem to want to spell that different so I might be remembering her wrong. Other than her most of the mare's I don't recognize. I'm guessing because back then it was all about the stallion and forgetting that there was another side to the equation involved in all this!


Congo is thought to be one of the most influential Spanish stallions in Spain. His prepotency influenced a large percentage of Arabians bred.

Congo was foaled in 1941 at La Cascajara, the ranch of Don Jose Maria Ybarra, one of Spain’s preeminent breeders. (Senior Ybarra gave us Gandhy and Tabal, also.) Congo’s sire was Illustre, son of Seanderich, a proud Saklawi imported into Spain in 1908 who founded one of the two principal lines pervasive in Spanish breeding today. * It has been said to the point of cliché that Seanderich offspring produce true to type even after six generations. * Today, Seanderich offspring predominate in numbers. Perhaps as important as his prepotency are the desert attributes preserved through his Spanish Arabian descendants – speed, stamina, intelligence and courage.

Congo:










He has the distinction of being undefeated as a race horse in Spain, against all breeds.


----------



## Druydess

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> im drooling.... <3


TY TBJumper! Though he's a big boy, he's a laid back fella,


----------



## Druydess

Dream - aka- Mr. Leggs - enjoying his pasture.


----------



## Celeste

What do you use on Dream's coat to give him that shine? I could groom my horse for hours and she wouldn't shine like that.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> What do you use on Dream's coat to give him that shine? I could groom my horse for hours and she wouldn't shine like that.


It's all internal. He gets minimal grooming as he just rarely seems to need much and I don't believe in bathing with soap very often- strips the oils. His mane and tail are crazy-thick and stays relatively un-matted. 
He has a naturally fine, shiny coat, but I use a non-corn based feed (Tribute) a 14/8- that has balanced Omega 3 and 6. He also gets freshly ground flax 3-4 times a week, and 1/2 bucket soaked alfalfa/oat cubes since he's in a growthy stage. And hay, of course. I incorporate fresh fruit 3-4 times a week too.

I do believe that feed gives all my horses a nice shine. 

Tribute Horse Feed & Supplements | Equine Nutrition Products

Ellie is on a lower protein-Tribute- 12/6 and this is her winter coat-


----------



## horsecrazygirl

the picture of dream above looks like its been photoshoped!i am trying to convince myself that this gorgeous horse is real and i am not dreaming. you have a beautiful horse!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Another part of the announcement- which is still only half the announcement- LOL.. 

One of Dream's intended for Spring 2013:


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> the picture of dream above looks like its been photoshoped!i am trying to convince myself that this gorgeous horse is real and i am not dreaming. you have a beautiful horse!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's a very nice compliment horsecrazygirl! Thank you.

He is very real and in pasture condition in this pic. He is aptly named..he sets one to dreaming. :wink:
I look forward to his progeny carrying on his beauty and substance.


----------



## Druydess

Another pic of Congo:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess thanks for the history lesson. Very interesting and I am learning more about he spainish arabians.
My double bred Galero mare resembles these spainish horses. Its as if her Egyptian half almost did not exist. Shalom


----------



## Cacowgirl

I, too love reading the history of these beautiful Arabians. Thank you for sharing the information & pictures. Do you have foals expected soon?


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess thanks for the history lesson. Very interesting and I am learning more about he spainish arabians.
> My double bred Galero mare resembles these spainish horses. Its as if her Egyptian half almost did not exist. Shalom


It is a very interesting history, and I'm glad I can offer a little of what I learned. Spain is the only country to have closed its borders to imports/exports, while being extremely selective in its breeding, thereby maximizes Spanish traits, such as beauty, movement, endurance, huge eyes, and refined heads, among others. 

I found and saw pics of your Galero mare db, and she epitomizes Spanish breeding. What a beauty!! The prepotency really comes though on her.
I would buy her in a heartbeat!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> I, too love reading the history of these beautiful Arabians. Thank you for sharing the information & pictures. Do you have foals expected soon?


I'm glad you and others are enjoying them. I's always been interesting to me to know how certain breeding programs came about and why. Helps me know what to look for.

Could very well have foals expected.. :wink:
The mare above is currently open, but will be bred to Dream this spring, in addition. he is booked to a gorgeous, typey Polish/Egyptian on the west coast of Florida, and of course some of my girls..


----------



## Druydess

Foe those who have expressed an interest in Spanish Arabians- this is well worth the read:

http://www.spanisharabianhorsesociety.org/History Lives On.pdf


----------



## Northern

Thanks for all of the eye candy - creme brulee, really!

Thanks, too, for the article on Spanish Arabs!


----------



## Druydess

Northern said:


> Thanks for all of the eye candy - creme brulee, really!
> 
> Thanks, too, for the article on Spanish Arabs!


Creme Brulee is a favorite.. :wink:
Thank YOU!

Glad so many people are enjoying the Spanish Arab topic. I shall find more to share since it's such a hit.


----------



## BBBCrone

Okay so you can no longer get a horse directly from Spain? Tell me it ain't so!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Okay so you can no longer get a horse directly from Spain? Tell me it ain't so!


No, today it's perfectly possible. For much of Spain's history, the military orchestrated the buying and breeding of Arabians, which is the very thing responsible for objective, selective breeding of a very high standard. No barn-blindness and stringent rejection of any horse not meeting their standards. They controlled all imports or exports. Interestingly, they bought a considerable number from Lady Wentworth, (Lady Blunt's daughter) resulting in a high percentage of Spanish horses actually being Crabbet-bred.


----------



## Druydess

This explains the systematic evolution of the Spanish Arabian:

From the book Great Stud Farms of the World (Monique And Hans Dossenback, Hans Joachin Kohler, 1977, William Merrow and Co., Inc., forward by HRH Prince Phillip, Duke of Edinburgh) about the Military State Stud of Spain, it says, "The influence of the Military Stud on Arabian horses breeding in Spain began to make itself felt soon after the turn of the century. Right from the start the work was organized systematically and scientifically, with the aim of producing purebred animals for the State Stallion depot where private breeders could send their mares to be covered.....with the pure Arab breed they achieved success right from the start. Breeding began with a foundation stock of mares and stallions, most of excellent quality. Almost all the Arabs at present standing at the Yeguada Militar are extremely beautiful. Their high quality is attributable not only to their noble origin, to expert selection and careful rearing, but also to the favorable ecological conditions in the south of Spain." 

From the Arabian Horse Times May 1995 article "Welcome to the Return of the Spanish Arabian Horse" by Kristian Fenaux, Page 355, "Pure Spanish - with their pool of original pure Arabian blood, a mixture of desert and all European strains, the Spanish Arabian grew up and acquired his own identity. After 1934 and until very recently, there were no new significant imports. These special circumstances in Spain, of breeding within a closed and limited gene pool, produced a very special Arabian horse, homozygous in almost all genetic qualities. The high quality of the foundation material and ruthless selection for generation and generations, keeping only those horses of outstanding merit and quality (both physical and mental) for breeding, has produced what we call the pure Spanish Arabian. Between 1930 and 1970, Arabian horses were bred because good horses were important, mainly for Military and agriculture needs. (Editor's note: Spain has only recently joined the European Economic Community(EEC). Through the 70's and into the 80's, on our many trips to Spain we saw in the beginning, really no tractors, but many horses (and work mules) working, pulling carts of produce even into Madrid amongst the busy motor car traffic, or being ridden beside the roads) "The Spanish Arabian is a genuine product of Spain". Here, until just recently, horses were really a significant part of everyday life. The need for strong, reliable, good minded and stable horse was a must for many activities and purebred Arabians were among the most valued assets.

http://www.barcino147.com/articles/files/The_Spanish_Arabian_Horses_in_America_2005_07_16_5502.php


----------



## Druydess

The meticulousness of Spanish breeders:

From "The Arab Horse in Spain", by Maria Pat Murga Igual (re: Duque de Veragua), "There are many anecdotes about his fastidiousness as a breeder. One of my favorites is, when he invited a party of horse friends to spend the day at his farm and asked them if they could find the reason why he had chosen one colt instead of another as a future stallion.....They were at it for hours on end, looking the horses over, having them paraded slowly or letting them run loose... In the end they gave up. The colts were exactly alike. No, the Duque said, there was a difference. One had six millimeters more width between the eyes. " 

Spanish Arabians tend to produce size according to history and one of the traits dream apparently inherited, as well as a remarkable disposition, great topline, strong hip, and elegant head.

From "The Spanish Significance" by S. Gordon Shreffler. "They have superb top lines and powerful hindquarters, and remarkable trainable and cooperative dispositions. They tend to produce size, and many, though not all, of the most prominent imported Spanish stallion are actually 15 hands or a little more. All Arabian horses have one region of origin. The significance of the Spanish Arabians ancestry is the selection process that gave strong importance to good dispositions. Mares that rejected or savaged foals or even were disruptive in the mare band, as well as untrainable, obstreperous stallions, were rigorously culled from the gene stream. After all, these horses would be military mounts or working horses - they had to be reliable under difficult conditions.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

history and horses! my two favorite subjects to read and talk about!


----------



## Tazzie

Druydess said:


> Thank you Tazzie!! We shall probably have some candidates for you soon.. :wink:
> 
> Just kidding..sorta.. :clap:


Oh how I wish!! Another horse for me is YEARS in the future! They have to wait for buying a farm and finding my husband a horse before I'm allowed another one LOL


----------



## Druydess

Dream's GGGrandfather, Sanadik El Shaklan, a prime example of the consistency of Spanish breeding:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/sanadik+el+shaklan

Though there were many mature and successful sons of *El Shaklan available, Om El Arab International placed all their hopes and dreams for their future on an exotic but relatively unknown grey four-year-old stallion. In 1987 *Sanadik El Shaklan moved into the big empty stall that had once housed *El Shaklan. *Sanadik was tall and exotic like his sire, but he was more finely made and very elegant. Like his sire, Sanadik’s pedigree was an equal blend of Egyptian and Spanish bloodlines: the Golden Cross.



















The enduring qualities about *Sanadik for those who knew him was not his abilities as a sire, it was his charming easy character and affectionate personality. But at times, *Sanadik could be all macho. When we would show the stallions to visitors we would start with the youngest and end with *Sanadik, our oldest. We bring the stallions into the mare barn so that they can show off their qualities and personalities themselves. The young stallions would parade into the barn arching and strutting. The visitors admired them. Then it was *Sanadik’s turn. He knew we saved the best for last. As he walked to the mare barn he grew tall and grand and commanding, neck arching and tail carried high and proud. In a nicker powerful and deep he talked to the mares in a way that proclaimed I am King. His regal presence and extraordinary type brought tears to visitor’s eyes. Yet *Sanadik was truly sweet, kind and affectionate. He loved interacting with all people. He would stop eating and walk over for a scratch or nuzzle. He loved carrots more that anything. In his younger years *Sanadik would spend hours on frequent journeys into the mountains around the farm. He was sure-footed, nimble and powerful as he climbed the narrow steep trails or crossed rocky creek beds.




















http://www.omelarab.com/horses/sanadik-el-shaklan

Dream's Sire:


----------



## Druydess

Tazzie said:


> Oh how I wish!! Another horse for me is YEARS in the future! They have to wait for buying a farm and finding my husband a horse before I'm allowed another one LOL


Well-- it'll be years before ours are big enough to ride..LOL


----------



## jaydee

The build on these horses just blows me away. Interesting you mention the non spookiness as the one I had and another that I worked with and showed under saddle for the owner were not at all high strung or spooky - high geared yes, lots of energy but thats not the same thing
If it wasnt for the US style of ridden showing that seems to want them to have the high knee action - encouraged with the long hooves and built up shoes I would have another but I think it detracts from the horses wonderful natural long flowing stride


----------



## Druydess

jaydee said:


> The build on these horses just blows me away. Interesting you mention the non spookiness as the one I had and another that I worked with and showed under saddle for the owner were not at all high strung or spooky - high geared yes, lots of energy but thats not the same thing
> If it wasnt for the US style of ridden showing that seems to want them to have the high knee action - encouraged with the long hooves and built up shoes I would have another but I think it detracts from the horses wonderful natural long flowing stride


It's amazing, isn't it? One can definitely notice a difference. 

Training makes quite a bit of difference as far as spookiness goes, but some are just bred to be level-headed. None of mine are spooky as a rule, all may have their moments under the right circumstance, but every horse I have is required to have a brain and trust in its human. None of my horses have ever been mean or have hurt anyone. Unfortunately, the way some people breed for a name or a head, many times it just breeds schizoid behaviors. I don't care how pretty it might be, if it isn't tractable and trainable, I won't breed to it for free. Have a few free breedings to a few big names and I won't use them for that reason.
As far as action goes, some of us like the smooth, flowing gaits. My mare DS Magic's Royalty has the most beautiful, flowing strides..just floats along.. she's the one we're showing and she's cleaning house. You'd probably like her..
First show out she placed first, beating a national top 10 mare and a regional top 5 stallion.










Her quick mind smooth movement has made me very proud of her!! :wink:

She went on to win multiple Blues and 2 Reserve Championships at several Class A shows in Florida.
She also received High Points Award.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

your horses... i would love to stand in their presence... i have found my new world favorite in terms of beauty and its all of yours...


----------



## jaydee

I wonder if more people dared to show their arabians under saddle in normal shoes and with that lovely long flowing stride it might catch on?
Fashion is so hard to change, in the UK you dont stand a chance in any sort of ridden showing class unless your horse has a long flowing stride - with maybe some exceptions as the welsh cobs and that type still have some knee action
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YmjlmI1U-w


----------



## Druydess

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> your horses... i would love to stand in their presence... i have found my new world favorite in terms of beauty and its all of yours...


You are welcome to visit anytime. Thank you so much for your kind words. They would love the attention. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

jaydee said:


> I wonder if more people dared to show their arabians under saddle in normal shoes and with that lovely long flowing stride it might catch on?
> Fashion is so hard to change, in the UK you dont stand a chance in any sort of ridden showing class unless your horse has a long flowing stride - with maybe some exceptions as the welsh cobs and that type still have some knee action
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YmjlmI1U-w


Well, the US has finally caught up. Now there IS a venue for what Europe values. It's called Sport-horse, and evaluates a horse with balanced fairness based on natural abilities without artificial or man-made enhancements. Long, flowing strides, temperament, conformation, manners, etc., are equally weighed and points given. A nice head or name doesn't cut it. A few who know little about this say it's just a place horses go that can't do anything else. But I'd like to see a hyper, ill-mannered caricature of an Arab compete. 

Here's more info for those interested in a NON-political showing arena:

http://www.wiwfarm.com/Introduction_to_the_Arabian_Sport_Horse.html


----------



## Druydess

A few pics were taken down previously due to a misunderstanding:
Here's Magic with a young lady who won 1st and 2nd place with her. This photo illustrates Magic's Crabbet breeding: for example- calm, gentle natured, responsive, along with her tractability, especially with children.










And this pic evokes the emotions of the moment and little Miss's seriousness with showing..










THIS is the type of Arabian I am breeding. Gentle, substantive, intelligent, tractable, willing, trainable, and loyal.


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess we agree that the arabian in its original state can be the ultimate horse.
I do enjoy the sport horse competitions and that is what I am aiming for if any get into the show ring.
Those giraffe/greyhound looking horses that dominate the showring may be pretty but IMO are not functional.
We do this breed no justice in the long term by continuing the practice of allowing these horse to represent the breed.
When one wins the TEVIS and is a National Champion in the halter ring I might think of breeding them. Shalom


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Druydess said:


> You are welcome to visit anytime. Thank you so much for your kind words. They would love the attention. :wink:


I may just have to do that sometime. I would love to give the attention they are so obviously starved of. Hahahah
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee

The sport horse classes would suit me great, thanks for the link. The few years I spent in the arab showing scene in the UK were great and the people were so friendly and helpful and the people we met here when I explored the possibility of buying an arab were also really nice, it was just the very narrow flimsy horses and the typical rail class showing that put me off. In a ridden class in the UK you do all ride around together first - change direction by riding across the ring then followed by individual show, remove saddles and horses trotted up in hand and inspected for conformation and then the judge rides each horse - in a big class the lower end horses are often sent out.
I was linked to a barn by someone who knew them when I was looking and wish they had been nearer to me as I liked the look of this mare they had, I guess in a country this size you have to be prepared to travel more than we're used too
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLsuUqJqs-4&list=UUiM86o0Y_-OTP5zEYUjWM1Q&index=5
The more I look at the type of horse you are breeding the more I am tempted - all I need is another stable!!!! Please dont tell my husband I am even thinking of it!!!!!:lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Jaydee's got the virus, jaydee's got the virus.....
Do it! Arabs are known to wrap husbands around their little hooves.....mine did;-)
Im in the process of deciding to go back to breeding too. We have the place, the time, and once I conquer my biggest problem, letting the foals go to new homes (they're all my babies, ya know), I'm good to go
OP, just wanted to congratulate you. Excellent choice
I knew El Shaklan's breeder, had two Om El Arab bred horses myself many moons ago when living in Germany.


----------



## jaydee

deserthorsewoman said:


> Jaydee's got the virus, jaydee's got the virus.....
> Do it! Arabs are known to wrap husbands around their little hooves.....mine did;-)
> Im in the process of deciding to go back to breeding too. We have the place, the time, and once I conquer my biggest problem, letting the foals go to new homes (they're all my babies, ya know), I'm good to go
> OP, just wanted to congratulate you. Excellent choice
> I knew El Shaklan's breeder, had two Om El Arab bred horses myself many moons ago when living in Germany.


 Stop it stop it stop it!!!!
I had exactly the same trouble parting with the horses we bred (not arabs) and I think it was partly why we gave up doing it. I had one called Daisy that I held on to till she was 4 and priced her so high then someone offered more than we could refuse so she had to go, I was sobbing my heart out while we were helping load her, they must have thought I was crazy!!!
If I could find someone to have our ID on loan I would have one in a shot but I dont have the room without one going and she's the one that least suits any of us - nothing wrong with her, she's a lovely girl.


----------



## BBBCrone

*hits the enabler button* DO IT!!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Jaydee.....there's always room for one more

I got a ton of pics on CD, of "old" Arabians, many European one's. Will post, once the computer is hooked up, if anybody is interested;-)


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Sorry for the bad quality, pic taken from a pic.
Algaida (Congo x Olimpia II by Nana Sahib), 1959-1976, Yeguada Militar, Jerez, Spain.
She was the first straight Spanish Arabian in Germany, all if her foals went into breeding, all her sons were licensed and performance tested(against warmbloods).


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Ghat Ghats, Algaida's son by Ghazal(Nazeer X Bukra)


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess we agree that the arabian in its original state can be the ultimate horse.
> I do enjoy the sport horse competitions and that is what I am aiming for if any get into the show ring.
> Those giraffe/greyhound looking horses that dominate the showring may be pretty but IMO are not functional.
> We do this breed no justice in the long term by continuing the practice of allowing these horse to represent the breed.
> When one wins the TEVIS and is a National Champion in the halter ring I might think of breeding them. Shalom


We definitely seem to be on the same page. It seems many more people are going back to what Arabs used to be, which I felt years ago might be an eventual direction that would find more support in light of differing opinions as to what Arabs should be.
My goals also are centered on the Sporthorse ring, and there are ongoing talks with regard to new and expanding classes in this discipline. This is where the impetus is moving strongly. A large number of Arabians enthusiasts are behind it, gaining numbers.
No- pretty isn't functional; my money will go to a use-able horse- not an ego-based neurotic ornament. I agree with you-- when one wins the Tevis AND halter- I'll change my mind too..LOL That comment cracked me up- the visual was priceless!
Your thoughts are exactly what motivates me to utilize and preserve older, consistent bloodlines, proven by decades of selection by the breeders whose experience produced superior stock and who committed themselves to a balanced, traditional standard, motivated by integrity and intelligence.

I knew there was a strong market for this type of program, and I'm glad to see so many others who have the same ideal/goal in mind. From what I've seen of your mare, she'd be an excellent contender.


----------



## Druydess

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> I may just have to do that sometime. I would love to give the attention they are so obviously starved of. Hahahah
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes-- they are totally abused-- I never feed them, and they are completely ignored!! :wink:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Druydess said:


> Yes-- they are totally abused-- I never feed them, and they are completely ignored!! :wink:


Oh i can clearly see all of your horses are just... In terrible condition.... How bout i take care of them for a week... Maybe a year or 7... Hahahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Oh i can clearly see all of your horses are just... In terrible condition.... How bout i take care of them for a week... Maybe a year or 7... Hahahahaha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL-- you're too funny. They would give you such a sob story replete with how they never get treats and other assorted tragedies in their lives.

But, by 2014, we'll have several for you to choose from.. :wink::happydance:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper

Druydess said:


> LOL-- you're too funny. They would give you such a sob story replete with how they never get treats and other assorted tragedies in their lives.
> 
> But, by 2014, we'll have several for you to choose from.. :wink::happydance:


If only i were short enough for an arab... Haha 5'10" :/ im in LOVE with all yours  hahahaha if i had the cash to buy another stall in the barn i board at id get a foal for sure from ya. Haha  and yes i bet they would have many horror stories. You horrible person... Who do i call to have the horses moved to a safer location... Sayyyyy my house? Haha ;D loveee your ponies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OurLizardsHope

Pretty horses, I love arabians! This is my favorite kind:


----------



## Druydess

OurLizardsHope said:


> Pretty horses, I love arabians! This is my favorite kind:


Nice choice- Aarief-- a Raffles son.. Good ol' Crabbet breeding!


----------



## Druydess

deserthorsewoman said:


> Jaydee's got the virus, jaydee's got the virus.....
> Do it! Arabs are known to wrap husbands around their little hooves.....mine did;-)
> Im in the process of deciding to go back to breeding too. We have the place, the time, and once I conquer my biggest problem, letting the foals go to new homes (they're all my babies, ya know), I'm good to go
> OP, just wanted to congratulate you. Excellent choice
> I knew El Shaklan's breeder, had two Om El Arab bred horses myself many moons ago when living in Germany.


LOL deserthorsewoman!! What a great virus to have!!

It's always hard to let them go, but choosing a new home wisely helps mitigate the sadness.

Thank you sincerely for your congratulations. Knowing Om EL and having 2 from the breeder certainly gives you a unique perspective. Must have been great to have met El Shaklan's breeder. I know how hard she fought to keep him and Estopa.. Lady with grit! 
Iwas going to ask you to post pics of your Om El's, but you beat me to it!! Great horses!!


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Well, I know the famous "other side of the story" , from the ex husband, who is the actual breeder;-) . 
Good thing that in this case the horses were not affected by family problems........
Have to dig out pics....get the computer up and running. 
I also had a LH Garcia (AN Malik) granddaughter, by an old German bred stallion, who had inherited the Spanish eye and neck!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

hey i have the virus! the only problem i don' have the cure. can't get the cure until the economy gets cured. *sigh* until then im gonna stalk this thread!


----------



## deserthorsewoman

The virus has a name....Arabitis


----------



## blue eyed pony

I have the virus too, but for partbreds, because typically pures don't have the height I want. I like a big horse, 16hh or above, and very few pure Arabs are even close to that height, at least around here. My gelding [partbred] is perfect but too short haha. Thinking about trying to find or breed a taller partbred down the track. I have a lovely tall TB filly and she's a super type for crossing to Arabs so the breeding idea is a possibility, but only if her stifles don't flare up again.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Look into the Russian lines. Lots of tall ones there. But Anglo isn't a bad choice either, although I must say I've seen some really crazy ones.


----------



## blue eyed pony

So have I lol! My gelding is bipolar or something haha quiet lazy old ****** one day then hot and forward the next. Sometimes it's not even a day in between - he can start off a ride quiet and lazy and then a switch flips and suddenly he's a pest. I'm pretty sure it has something to do with me, honestly, because he's so much more sensitive and perceptive than other horses I've had, but it could also be his way of getting out of having to actually work properly.

With Anglos it's really important to choose the right mare and stallion. If I breed from my filly I have to choose a very quiet Arab because she's a bit over-sensitive. I know a couple of extremely quiet [as in beginner-friendly, for unsupervised riding!] Anglos and a couple of complete nutters.

I might just look into the Russian lines if I end up breeding. If I look for a taller stallion that consistently throws taller purebreds, with good quiet temperaments, and make sure the stallion compliments my mare, I could well end up with something lovely and big. Of course I could always just get over it and ride smaller horses - I'm small enough to - and by doing that buy one instead of breeding [near impossible to find tall Anglos for sale here, the Arab population is typically smaller and covers smaller mares as a rule], but I really would like to have the experience of breeding my own one day.

Either way another horse isn't on the cards for a while. My old boy will leave this world before I get another, whether through breeding or through buying [I am hoping that's at least another 10 years... I call him old, he's 17 so not actually THAT old]. But a girl can sure dream!


----------



## Druydess

deserthorsewoman said:


> Well, I know the famous "other side of the story" , from the ex husband, who is the actual breeder;-) .
> Good thing that in this case the horses were not affected by family problems........
> Have to dig out pics....get the computer up and running.
> I also had a LH Garcia (AN Malik) granddaughter, by an old German bred stallion, who had inherited the Spanish eye and neck!


That would be an interesting story, I'm sure.
Would love to see your An Malik G-Daughter. My Echo Empress has An Malik and I love that sire..


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> hey i have the virus! the only problem i don' have the cure. can't get the cure until the economy gets cured. *sigh* until then im gonna stalk this thread!


Stalk away!! LOL

The economy has made it hard on so many people. I've turned down some great Arabians myself, just to be sure I never stretch myself too thin. Just took one in, have another unannounced, and others on the horizon, so I'm good for the moment..LOL :wink:


----------



## Red Cedar Farm

*DROOLING!!! *What a GORGEOUS boy!


----------



## Corporal

TOTALLY jealous!!! Looks like a fantasy picture.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Its amazing how many are out there for next to nothing....at least when I'm NOT looking for anything, lol. Just yesterday,an Afire Bey V son, free....
My boy in my avatar I sorta rescued from low end auction...Huck, Khemo, Gdansk, Aladinn, Bask- bred.......tragedy, really.


----------



## jaydee

It would be great to see a move back to arabians like the amazing Skowronek. I love the painting of him attached. 
They brought Grojec to the US - he was real sturdy model so what went wrong?


----------



## deserthorsewoman

What went wrong? People started looking at pretty heads only....


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I'm also short so 14 hh and maybe a bit more is perfect hight for me. the mare i ride now is almost 15 hh if i remember correctly just one hand shy of reaching 15h.


----------



## Druydess

blue eyed pony said:


> I have the virus too, but for partbreds, because typically pures don't have the height I want. I like a big horse, 16hh or above, and very few pure Arabs are even close to that height, at least around here. My gelding [partbred] is perfect but too short haha. Thinking about trying to find or breed a taller partbred down the track. I have a lovely tall TB filly and she's a super type for crossing to Arabs so the breeding idea is a possibility, but only if her stifles don't flare up again.


Check out Selket Arabians-- theirs are 16- 16.2.

An Anglo-Arab is a good choice as well. There are some Arabs out there that'll fit your preferences. I have 2 up and coming that will be quite tall as well.. Keep in touch..LOL :wink:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Druydess said:


> Check out Selket Arabians-- theirs are 16- 16.2.
> 
> An Anglo-Arab is a good choice as well. There are some Arabs out there that'll fit your preferences. I have 2 up and coming that will be quite tall as well.. Keep in touch..LOL :wink:


American though, right? Wrong side of the planet 

A while back there was a grey gelding for sale advertised to be 16hh, I find few horses' heights are advertised correctly especially the Arabs but they are about. Just rare. There's a black stallion that would cross nicely over my girl that has a couple of 15.2hh purebred offspring so if I bred to him I would have a good shot at getting a taller Anglo baby [my girl is 16hh and has at least another two inches to grow, so I like my chances], but he looks like he's probably Egyptian bred and I want to stay away from the Egyptians because so many of them are bred to be super-hot... not a trait I want in a stallion for my mare because she is really quite sensitive.

I am totally in love with a friend's stallion, who is 100% Crabbet bred and a very chunky boy [my girl is quite fine, don't want to breed something that's TOO fine, so I do like a chunky stallion] with a fantastic temperament. I have met him a couple of times, and he's so quiet but has the most incredible presence about him. He's only about 15hh so on the extreme small end of the height range I'm looking for stallions in.









Not a show-ring Arab but I love him <3









Shows off his awesome chest and a good bit of the size of his amazing hindquarter. I can't find any good side-on photos of him online, the only one I can find makes him look horribly downhill which he certainly is not!

I can't remember his bloodlines, but I know an Anglo Arab gelding that his owners bred [I think it's a Beraq baby, although it might be one of the last from their now deceased stallion Narbeyda] that is just lovely and incredibly versatile. I will admit that I am drawn to the fact that I would know 100000% what colour foal I would get from this cross, and I happen to like the red ones. But colour is certainly not my only criteria - I have seen several of his foals and every single one of them is just lovely.

My mare is the horse in the photo attached. She is only 2 so if she looks a wee bit wonky, it's because she's a baby. I'm pretty confident she'll be something pretty special when she's more mature.

Thoughts? Good cross, or keep looking? Since a bunch of Arab experts are already in this thread


----------



## dbarabians

Blueeyedpony there are some very calm pure Egyptian arabians out there.
I have one you would think was a plow horse . she passes it on to her foals it seems also.
The horse with the most "heat " here is a 100% polish mare that has a straight profile 
I think that will be a good cross. You might not get a dished face but I dont think you really want one . Shalom


----------



## deserthorsewoman

It largely depends on what straight Egyptian lines you have in front of you. I had a 95% Egyptian, the other 5% old German breeding who was absolutely laid back. In fact, in the 22 years I had him, he spooked ONCE. 
I do like the chestnut 
I'd look into a stallion who can improve shoulder and neck set on your filly, and from what I can see, this boy might be just it.
And I second DB's statement about some, not all, Polish lines, they can be hypersensitive.


----------



## blue eyed pony

My love for the breed is because of the personality, not the head, so I really couldn't care less whether a foal popped out without the dishy face. You don't ride the head!

I agree my girl does not have the best front end and so that is one of the things that are most important for me to find in her future husband. I am looking at her going in foal once she's had a chance to prove herself under saddle so it will be a few years yet but Beraq is fairly young still himself and his owners are the sort of people who keep their horses long term.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Filly has a typical young TB filly neck, but im a neck-nutt anyway;-) my first TB, stallion when I bought him, had a pretty nice neck already, but that didn't stop me from pulling his mane so it would just barely fall over, to make the neck look even more rounded and arched;-)


----------



## dbarabians

dserthorsewoman, one of the things about arabs that I truly love is the fact that I do not have to pull any manes.
Hey I dont clip bridle paths either not until one hits the showring. Shalom


----------



## deserthorsewoman

You're right
That's why I'm so spoiled when it comes to necks;-)
Have to add, the TB mentioned was way before I got into Arabs


----------



## Druydess

Red Cedar Farm said:


> *DROOLING!!! *What a GORGEOUS boy!


Thanks so much!! He is as sweet as he is handsome.



Corporal said:


> TOTALLY jealous!!! Looks like a fantasy picture.


LOL-- thank you!! He is a fantasy.. AKA-- Dream.. :wink:


----------



## Celeste

Don't post any more pictures. I am already too jealous. It is close to Christmas and Santa will put me on his naughty list. Hmmmmm. I'm probably already on it anyway.
Post some more pictures!!!


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Don't post any more pictures. I am already too jealous. It is close to Christmas and Santa will put me on his naughty list. Hmmmmm. I'm probably already on it anyway.
> Post some more pictures!!!


LOL-- you're too funny Celeste!! And I bet you ARE on the naughty list.. :wink:
-just like me!

So which is it?? Pics- or no pics?? :lol:

Oh well-- here's one..










And one of him after I first got him-- winter coat and unclipped. The halter he is wearing barely fits him now:










Love his short head. His face has become even more refined, jowls larger, and his jibbah more pronounced in the last 6 months..


----------



## Celeste

I usually do make the naughty list! 

I love your boy!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the new pics, he gets more stunning by the minute!


----------



## Druydess

deserthorsewoman said:


> What went wrong? People started looking at pretty heads only....


That pretty much sums it up. They forgot what the standard actually was and went for extreme, coupled with politics and money. What's been valued in an Arabian in certain sets is far from what used to be. Those types are virtually useless, being bred for a spastic, nervous demeanor and to be physically inferior as a result of a one track mindset. :sad:



horsecrazygirl said:


> I'm also short so 14 hh and maybe a bit more is perfect hight for me. the mare i ride now is almost 15 hh if i remember correctly just one hand shy of reaching 15h.


I prefer shorter horses too, but the market prefers them bigger, so I have the best of both worlds.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

blue eyed pony said:


> American though, right? Wrong side of the planet
> 
> I am totally in love with a friend's stallion, who is 100% Crabbet bred and a very chunky boy [my girl is quite fine, don't want to breed something that's TOO fine, so I do like a chunky stallion] with a fantastic temperament. I have met him a couple of times, and he's so quiet but has the most incredible presence about him. He's only about 15hh so on the extreme small end of the height range I'm looking for stallions in.


Yes-- a long way off-- didn't realize you were an Aussie!! :wink:

I like that stallion- looks solidly Crabbet. I love an Arab with more substance. Typically- you'll have a great calm, nature and intelligent mind with Crabbets. They cross nicely on TB's. You'll have to post updated pics of your girl when you get them. I'm sure she's filled out a bit since that pic. She's a nice filly.


----------



## blue eyed pony

unfortunately Dru since that pic she lost some weight so hasn't filled out all that much. Now that I've got her back to a good weight hopefully she can grow and mature and fill out some more. She's changed a lot since I first took her on and if anything is getting finer as she gets older - it feels really strange to have a narrow one after so many chunky horses!

Im thinking that Beraq is definitely the best choice for an Anglo Arab foal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

unfortunately Dru since that pic she lost some weight so hasn't filled out all that much. Now that I've got her back to a good weight hopefully she can grow and mature and fill out some more. She's changed a lot since I first took her on and if anything is getting finer as she gets older - it feels really strange to have a narrow one after so many chunky horses!

Im thinking that Beraq is definitely the best choice for an Anglo Arab foal but Im also considering other breeds. Your boy Dream would be my first choice if he was in Australia though! Height substance head and colour.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

blue eyed pony said:


> unfortunately Dru since that pic she lost some weight so hasn't filled out all that much. Now that I've got her back to a good weight hopefully she can grow and mature and fill out some more. She's changed a lot since I first took her on and if anything is getting finer as she gets older - it feels really strange to have a narrow one after so many chunky horses!
> 
> Im thinking that Beraq is definitely the best choice for an Anglo Arab foal but Im also considering other breeds. Your boy Dream would be my first choice if he was in Australia though! Height substance head and colour.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


When they go through growthy stages, it's nearly impossible to keep weight on them. TB's and Arabs can be a challenge. Beraq seems like a good choice, and TY for considering Dream- and for the vote of confidence. He would have been happy to "help out." :wink:


----------



## blue eyed pony

Yeah you can say that again! They're on 24/7 access to a big high quality round bale of oat hay which is awesome for fattening horses up, and Magic's STILL on a huge grain ration. So not looking forward to feeding her when she's in work haha but hopefully when she's done growing she'll be right. I just wish I was lucky enough to have one like my boss's 2 year old - Cherry is FAT on just pasture and a small grain ration.

Just looking out the window and omg, my chestnut is darker than my brown... O.O wow all the darkening suppliments must be working!


----------



## dbarabians

I have a 17 hand TB mare that violates my rule of only owning "easy keepers". She is a granddaughter of Secretariat and Alydar and the craziest B*^%$ on this place. But **** is she beautiful.
She eats more than the pregnant and aged mares here.
Good luck with your mare 
Druydess I may have to make a trip to Florida next year to view these potential stallions. My credt cards are going to hate you. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> I have a 17 hand TB mare that violates my rule of only owning "easy keepers". She is a granddaughter of Secretariat and Alydar and the craziest B*^%$ on this place. But **** is she beautiful.
> She eats more than the pregnant and aged mares here.
> Good luck with your mare
> Druydess I may have to make a trip to Florida next year to view these potential stallions. My credt cards are going to hate you. Shalom


She sounds lovely db-- but it's not fair to tease us with such descriptions without pics! I don't envy your feed bill for her though. :lol:

Anytime you'd like to visit db-- you just let me know. I have a big house with extra bedrooms and your welcome to stay and visit the ponies. It'll be easier on your credit cards..lol.

Seriously, I invite anyone interested in my horses to come and see them first hand, interact, and spend time to see how they truly are. I saw your thread about flaxens earlier, and you'd love a few of my girls. With Psynny's genes with regard to color, if he continues to develop as he has been and maintains his conformation and beauty, he will be bred to Solei in the future. She is my nearly white-maned Le Fire Grand-daughter. He'd be a great contender for color in addition to quality, again if he turns into what I think he will, and movement is a given as well.
Dream also carries a chestnut gene, so we'll see if he produces flaxen; his ancestors have in the past.

A pic of Solei's coloring for reference:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Solei is stunning too Dru!!, I love her mane especially. :smile:


----------



## Amir

Druydess said:


> I am in heaven-- lol!! I so love having someone to talk to who knows these lines!! Do you know Bint Estopa was the result of El Shaklan being re-bred to his Dam-- with stellar results??
> The "aura" was regaled wherever she went. What royalty!
> 
> Since the purchase of Echo Empress, who is over half Spanish, and BA Chevelle who also has Spanish blood, I spent quite a bit of time researching these lines. Even my Solei has a bit of Spanish. Dream is just a great addition to the equation..
> Guess we'll see what comes of it.. :wink:



Haha you guys got me curious where I knew these names from. They're both in my geldings lineage along with Carmargue. El Shaklan is mostly on the sire's side to my gelding but he's also on the dam side as well.
I know enough about Arabian lines to fill a thimble, but I'm learning things yay :lol:


Dru, your stallion is just stunning. I could look at him all day. Makes me wish Amir was actually a mare and not just pretty like one!


----------



## BBBCrone

Dru - you're like what, two 1/2 hours from me I think. Hubby and I will just come live in your barn!!


----------



## Druydess

Amir said:


> Haha you guys got me curious where I knew these names from. They're both in my geldings lineage along with Carmargue. El Shaklan is mostly on the sire's side to my gelding but he's also on the dam side as well.
> I know enough about Arabian lines to fill a thimble, but I'm learning things yay :lol:
> 
> 
> Dru, your stallion is just stunning. I could look at him all day. Makes me wish Amir was actually a mare and not just pretty like one!


Carmargue is also a stellar horse to have in a pedigree. The Shaklan blood sure puts the pretty on, and your fella has it.  Just keep learning- it takes time to research the many lines and directions Arabian breeding has taken. It's very interesting though.

Thank you for your comments about Dream. It's great knowing so many people like him. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Dru - you're like what, two 1/2 hours from me I think. Hubby and I will just come live in your barn!!


A little less I think, but hey-- we need to add a few stalls anyway for the expanding herd, so what's a few more?? LOL

You're less than half an hour from Newberry, where some of the large Arabian horse shows are held.

Canterbury Equestrian Showplace

We will be debuting Dream next year, as well as a few other horses I own, so you can conceivably pop over and meet him for yourself!! Might even take the babies over just to get them used to show grounds.. 

Wouldn't THAT be fun?? :clap:


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> A little less I think, but hey-- we need to add a few stalls anyway for the expanding herd, so what's a few more?? LOL
> 
> You're less than half an hour from Newberry, where some of the large Arabian horse shows are held.
> 
> Canterbury Equestrian Showplace
> 
> We will be debuting Dream next year, as well as a few other horses I own, so you can conceivably pop over and meet him for yourself!! Might even take the babies over just to get them used to show grounds..
> 
> Wouldn't THAT be fun?? :clap:


Oh that is full of awesome!! We drive by there every now and then. You let me know which one you're attending and we'll be there with bells on!


----------



## Celeste

I would for sure like to keep up with Dream's shows as well as your other boys. Please keep us up on all of it.

Do you ever haul up to the big shows in Perry, Georgia? If you do, I'll be sure and go. Hopefully I can get down your way sometime.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Solei is stunning too Dru!!, I love her mane especially. :smile:


Thanks Girl-- she's such a lovely mare!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Thanks Girl-- she's such a lovely mare!


 Your welcome! I still miss having Sapphire's mane to work with, she had an awesome one. The others don't have the mane like she did. We need more pics of Dream. (hint hint :wink


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Oh that is full of awesome!! We drive by there every now and then. You let me know which one you're attending and we'll be there with bells on!


My trainer and I were discussing which shows might be the best choices. Dream is still a bit growthy, so we're weighing what event will be best for him. I will let you know when we decide. I'd love to meet you and hubby in person and get your real life opinion on my boy. 

I will listen for the bells!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I would for sure like to keep up with Dream's shows as well as your other boys. Please keep us up on all of it.
> 
> Do you ever haul up to the big shows in Perry, Georgia? If you do, I'll be sure and go. Hopefully I can get down your way sometime.



I will keep everyone appraised of future show plans. Thank you all for your interest and being so supportive. I don't expect much for 1st shows, but we'll see what happens. 

Yes we plan to be at Regionals in Perry as things stand now. I would love to meet you Celeste! You are welcome anytime here and are welcome to stay with me- have a big home with extra bedrooms..:wink:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

im not sure... but maybe i forgot to mention that you have beautiful horses!


----------



## Amir

Druydess said:


> Carmargue is also a stellar horse to have in a pedigree. The Shaklan blood sure puts the pretty on, and your fella has it.  Just keep learning- it takes time to research the many lines and directions Arabian breeding has taken. It's very interesting though.
> 
> Thank you for your comments about Dream. It's great knowing so many people like him. :wink:


The amount of times I've had to correct people when they say how pretty my mare is hahaha

I think Dream has his own fan club now!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Your welcome! I still miss having Sapphire's mane to work with, she had an awesome one. The others don't have the mane like she did. We need more pics of Dream. (hint hint :wink


Dream is looking rather woolley right now, so good pics are hard to come by.. but I'll see if there are any possible shots in the future.



horsecrazygirl said:


> im not sure... but maybe i forgot to mention that you have beautiful horses!


LOL-- thanks! They may not be perfect, but I enjoy them immensely! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Found one of Dream as a baby with his milk mustache:

Got Milk??










And one of Daddy- Om El Najeeb Dream, owned by Sue Wells of Sapphire Farms:


----------



## Celeste

I know what you mean about hard to get pictures when they are all wooley. My horses are all fuzzy and they are too fat. They are, however, very happy.

I love the "got milk" picture!!!!


----------



## BBBCrone

OMG I love the milk mustache! LOL

Understand about the pictures. Zoot got caught out in the massive rain we had this morning. Ended up looking like a half-drowned rat


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Awww love the milk moustache pic!!


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I know what you mean about hard to get pictures when they are all wooley. My horses are all fuzzy and they are too fat. They are, however, very happy.
> 
> I love the "got milk" picture!!!!


I know-- too cute, huh?

Yes-- mine are all very happy as well.. I love them in pasture condition, but some candid pics one must be selective about posting on a forum if they're "au natural."


----------



## Druydess

Amir said:


> The amount of times I've had to correct people when they say how pretty my mare is hahaha
> 
> I think Dream has his own fan club now!


I have no doubt.. People think Dream is a mare too at first glance with his head and face, but then he snorts and prances, and owns it- and they eventually figure it out..LOL

I imagine he does.. :wink:
Good to see he has the ability to captivate. :lol:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

i actually want to see a wooly dream. that would be interesting and maybe i might stop telling Modello how beautiful Dream is!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I agree hcg, wooly or not I'd still like to see pics of Dream :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> I agree hcg, wooly or not I'd still like to see pics of Dream :wink:


Ok-- for you HLL-- one earlier in the year. The color balance is way off as he was jet black at the time, but I love his expression..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Thanks Dru, love the pics!! Dream is so handsome!


----------



## Druydess

This does not even begin to do justice to how wide a jibbah this boy has, but it gives an idea..


----------



## Rachel1786

dbarabians said:


> I have a 17 hand TB mare that violates my rule of only owning "easy keepers". She is a granddaughter of Secretariat and Alydar and the craziest B*^%$ on this place. But **** is she beautiful.
> She eats more than the pregnant and aged mares here.
> Good luck with your mare
> Druydess I may have to make a trip to Florida next year to view these potential stallions. My credt cards are going to hate you. Shalom


My TB is a granddaughter of alydar as well, and she is one crazy BI^&% at times as well. I've heard that decedents of Alydar


----------



## Celeste

Such a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the head shot Dru!


----------



## Celeste

That last picture really shows how lovely he is. Big and bold, yet his tiny little head is perfect.


----------



## BBBCrone

Woooooo I love his eyes in that first one. Beauuuutifull!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Thanks Dru, love the pics!! Dream is so handsome!


Thanks!! Can't wait to see how much more handsome he gets as he matures..


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> That last picture really shows how lovely he is. Big and bold, yet his tiny little head is perfect.


This is what I love about him; type AND substance. I've searched and it's hard to find a good balance of both. If you check out Sapphire Farms' site, you'll see that Sue Wells consistently produces an excellent balance of both, while breeding calm, tractable horses. I am amazed daily how obedient and laid back Dream is. Even around mares in season, he always defers to his human for direction. We regularly walk and work near the mares, and he keeps his attention on me. He has quite a lot of self-control for a young man, but he has been/is being trained well, so that surely lays a great foundation.
Temperament is one of the most important factors for me, and this guy's got it in spades.


----------



## Druydess

One more of his lovely, short, dishy head.


----------



## dbarabians

OK eveyone now we should all alert the MODS to the cruel and unbearable punishment Druydess is inflicting upoun us.
She needs gto be punished severly for posting such pictures.

Druydess I got 2 girls that could produce a foal that could really rock that jibbah. 
Now stop posting or I will report you ~!!!!!!! Shalom


----------



## Celeste

Remind me that I said I wasn't going to breed my mare. I don't need more horses. I don't need more horses.......


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> OK eveyone now we should all alert the MODS to the cruel and unbearable punishment Druydess is inflicting upoun us.
> She needs gto be punished severly for posting such pictures.
> 
> Druydess I got 2 girls that could produce a foal that could really rock that jibbah.
> Now stop posting or I will report you ~!!!!!!! Shalom


I know-I know. I am such a terrible person posting these pics and making you all suffer so. You are helpless against my powers--sucking you into my evil plot to like my horses and be tortured accordingly.. :rofl: You have no will of your own ya know..

I KNOW you have girls that would rock that jibbah.. I've seen one, and that's good enough for me!! Remember-- anytime you want to visit-- you have a standing invitation. :wink:

I think we could have a very mutually beneficial business arrangement in the future..:clap:


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Remind me that I said I wasn't going to breed my mare. I don't need more horses. I don't need more horses.......


LOL- ok-- you weren't going to breed your mare Celeste. Did that help??

Buuuuuuuuutt-- if you were-- there'll be a representation arriving shortly that you could at least look at..for an informed decision of course..


----------



## Amir

Dream makes me wish even more than Amir was a mare. He would have some pretty foals...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBBCrone

BAHA ... I get to look and drool and sigh all over Dru's horses with OUT the worry. Mine's a gelding! Although Dru may be coming up short on a couple chesnut mares ... oh and a young chestnut stallion too. Just sayin. I will have to do my part in making sure there isn't too much beauty in one spot.


----------



## Druydess

Amir said:


> Dream makes me wish even more than Amir was a mare. He would have some pretty foals...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well--the biology would be interesting.. but with those bloodlines..yes he would..lol


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> BAHA ... I get to look and drool and sigh all over Dru's horses with OUT the worry. Mine's a gelding! Although Dru may be coming up short on a couple chesnut mares ... oh and a young chestnut stallion too. Just sayin. I will have to do my part in making sure there isn't too much beauty in one spot.


You can drool as much as you like.. :wink:

Though if I'm missing some chestnut mares and a young chestnut stallion-- you'll have your hands full..LOL

Thank you BBB!!


----------



## Druydess

A current picture of Dream's half-sister- exported to Poland.

Gotta love the consistency..


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess how is the other half of that very nice filly bred?
Took my breath away looking at her.
If one of the State run studs bought her I will be on a plane to Florida within a couple of months to view Dream in person.
One of the reason I bought my stallion in the first place was my insistance on personally viewing any stallion I breed my mares to.
Add the travel cost to stud and vet fees and breeding becomes a very expensive venture. Shalom


----------



## SouthernTrails

dbarabians said:


> OK eveyone now we should all alert the MODS to the cruel and unbearable punishment Druydess is inflicting upoun us.
> She needs gto be punished severly for posting such pictures.
> 
> Druydess I got 2 girls that could produce a foal that could really rock that jibbah.
> Now stop posting or I will report you ~!!!!!!! Shalom












.


----------



## dbarabians

STG use your MOD superpowers and save us from the brain bending madness being spread by Druydess,
You are our last hope for survival. We are slowly losing our abilities to reason and think independently. Shalom


----------



## deserthorsewoman

From me to Druydess: 2791 miles.....check
Double-check Patino for male parts.....check

Im good to go.....phewwwww


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess how is the other half of that very nice filly bred?
> Took my breath away looking at her.
> If one of the State run studs bought her I will be on a plane to Florida within a couple of months to view Dream in person.
> One of the reason I bought my stallion in the first place was my insistance on personally viewing any stallion I breed my mares to.
> Add the travel cost to stud and vet fees and breeding becomes a very expensive venture. Shalom


Stunning isn't she?? She went to her first show and won her class, then went Junior Champion Mare over the two year olds.

She shares the same Dam with Dream: Lr Spitten Image Arabian

This mare consistently outproduces herself, passing on type and substance as well. Another daughter by this Dam was exported to France:










The sire of the first filly is : The Sabbath S Arabian

The sire of the second is:Thee Onyx Arabian

This illustrates the consistency in what this mare produces.
You can see more here: Sapphire Farms - Sales List

I'm not sure whether it's a state-run stud who bought her, but I'll PM you a link to them. I do not blame you for wanting to see a potential stud in person; I feel the same way. It can get expensive. It's very encouraging that Dream inspires you to want to take that step. In the future, you'll be able to see what he produces and that may make it easier for you to plan accordingly, either way. Perhaps planning a semi-vacation in Florida in the future may make it a bit easier. I can at least save you hotel and food costs! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

SouthernTrailsGA said:


> .


Uh oh-- I'm in big trouble now..:hide:


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> STG use your MOD superpowers and save us from the brain bending madness being spread by Druydess,
> You are our last hope for survival. We are slowly losing our abilities to reason and think independently. Shalom


You have found me out. Like the Borg-- resistance is futile.:shock:
You have no choice but to endure the madness.. I have total control of your thoughts and actions. LOL :twisted:

You kill me db.. thanks for the chuckle. :rofl:


----------



## Druydess

deserthorsewoman said:


> From me to Druydess: 2791 miles.....check
> Double-check Patino for male parts.....check
> 
> Im good to go.....phewwwww


Good-- the spell is still working!! Let me know when you're arriving; will have dinner on.. 

LOL-- Deserthorsewoman-- I nearly spit my tea out when I read this.. :rofl:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

all of the horses you have posted so far are beautiful. Is Dream very close to you? is he a prankster?


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess , THEE Onxy is very closely related to my Egyptian mares and my stallion. Dream is looking more and more like a very good outcross to some of my mares. Add some new blood but continue the linebreeding to set type. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> all of the horses you have posted so far are beautiful. Is Dream very close to you? is he a prankster?


Thank you very much; you're very kind to say so.

Dream is a very social fella and always comes to greet me wherever he is. He'll come barreling down his pasture when he hears my voice or sees me. He is a bit mischievous at times and LOVES toys. He has a huge curiosity about everything. One of his favorite things to do is to dunk is jolly ball repeated in his water bucket,making a huge sloshing racket. It's quite funny to watch.


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess , THEE Onxy is very closely related to my Egyptian mares and my stallion. Dream is looking more and more like a very good outcross to some of my mares. Add some new blood but continue the linebreeding to set type. Shalom


I'm glad he may be what you're looking for. When you have time, why don't you PM the names of your horses and I can look up their pedigrees. There may be other studs you might like to look at as well. I have breeder friends with nice boys as well. I believe in making as an informed decision as possible.


----------



## dbarabians

Good idea and thanks for the offer Druydess.
I need all the help I can get with the pedigrees. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Good idea and thanks for the offer Druydess.
> I need all the help I can get with the pedigrees. Shalom


No problem-- love discussing bloodlines.
I'll do what I can to help or refer you to someone who can. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Another pic of his dishy head..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He has such kind eyes and a beautiful head.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> He has such kind eyes and a beautiful head.


I am very fortunate to have had a breeder friend who had faith in my vision. She could have sold him overseas. People were trying to buy him after I secured a contract.
I am ever so glad I chose him. He has already reinforced my faith in his marketability. :wink:


----------



## Muppetgirl

Ok, this thread I'd far too long for me to sit and read all night, but may I ask what your plans are for this stud in terms of campaigning him?


----------



## Druydess

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok, this thread I'd far too long for me to sit and read all night, but may I ask what your plans are for this stud in terms of campaigning him?


He does seem to have that effect..:wink:

He is in training and as of now, will be campaigned this Spring. All depends on his progress of course, as I don't believe in pushing my horses.
Keep in mind-- he is unofficially announced as it stands now.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Druydess said:


> He does seem to have that effect..:wink:
> 
> He is in training and as of now, will be campaigned this Spring. All depends on his progress of course, as I don't believe in pushing my horses.
> Keep in mind-- he is unofficially announced as it stands now.


What does unofficially announced mean?


----------



## Druydess

Muppetgirl said:


> What does unofficially announced mean?


It was in the initial post on this thread.. It means that though I have shared this with a few forums, he has not been officially announced. No pro shots-- no stud fees-- no location as to where mares will be sent-- no "announcement" to the actual market-- no eblasts-- no announcement on ABN and other Arabian sites-- etc, etc..
This sort of thing takes quite a bit of planning. It's been in the works for quite a while.

This is just a friendly how-do -you do. :wink:

I certainly don't expect to do business on a forum, though I have been lucky enough to have done so- but this is an informal place to discuss, commune, and touch base with people. I have too many friends not to share a preliminary taste of what's to come, and I thank them immensely for their support!


----------



## Muppetgirl

Druydess said:


> It means that though I have shared this with a few forums, he has not been officially announced. No pro shots-- no stud fees-- no location as to where mares will be sent-- no "announcement" to the actual market-- no eblasts-- no announcement on ABN and other Arabian sites-- etc, etc..
> This sort of thing takes quite a bit of planning. It's been in the works for quite a while.
> 
> This is just a friendly how-do -you do. :wink:
> 
> I certainly don't expect to do business on a forum, though I have been lucky enough to have done so- but this is an informal place to discuss, commune, and touch base with people. I have too many friends not to share a preliminary taste of what's to come, and I thank them immensely for their support!


Ok, kind of like wedding planning......makes sense


----------



## Druydess

Muppetgirl said:


> Ok, kind of like wedding planning......makes sense


If they parade the groom around beforehand and pay fees on his projected performance.. yeah-- I suppose so..


----------



## Arab Mama

Druydess said:


> He does seem to have that effect..:wink:
> 
> He is in training and as of now, will be campaigned this Spring. All depends on his progress of course, as I don't believe in pushing my horses.
> Keep in mind-- he is unofficially announced as it stands now.


I'm kinda confused. I thought I read that he was only two years old. What would he be training for at that age? I'm only asking because my two year old hasn't quite developed his brain yet. I don't expect to start any serious training for at least another year.


----------



## Celeste

I probably shouldn't jump in, but I assume he is training to show at halter.


----------



## Druydess

Arab Mama said:


> I'm kinda confused. I thought I read that he was only two years old. What would he be training for at that age? I'm only asking because my two year old hasn't quite developed his brain yet. I don't expect to start any serious training for at least another year.


Fortunately, this boy is very mature mind-wise; he is training for In Hand classes. They judge a horse on multiple areas. It's training that develops the relationship between the handler and the horse, demonstrating his movement, manners, etc. He's had a saddle on and has learned to line-drive, as well as other simple exercises. I keep it brief and he is very interested in learning new things- very curious boy. More involved than halter and less about just looking pretty.

Introduction to the Arabian Sport Horse


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I probably shouldn't jump in, but I assume he is training to show at halter.


That's a good guess Celeste. You're always welcome to jump in. We could do that for training practice once at a show, but halter isn't my goal and he's too substantive to win at it, but he could probably place. They want delicate, ultra refined horses for that these days.


----------



## Druydess

More info:

Arabian Horses.org

http://www.mifuturity.com/pdfs/SportHorseInHand_Rules.pdf


----------



## Captain Evil

Druydess said:


> If they parade the groom around beforehand and pay fees on his projected performance.. yeah-- I suppose so..


Hey, I like this idea! Might save us girls some trouble!


----------



## BBBCrone

Captain Evil said:


> Hey, I like this idea! Might save us girls some trouble!


****! And here I was biting my tongue trying to be nice. You just came along and said it.


----------



## BBBCrone

Dru - I am digging the links! While I don't show any more, this area looks like something I would have enjoyed.



> (NO POSING OF HEAD AND NECK POSITION IS
> ALLOWED)


^^Awesome!


----------



## Golden Horse

Arab Mama said:


> I'm kinda confused. I thought I read that he was only two years old. What would he be training for at that age? I'm only asking because my two year old hasn't quite developed his brain yet. I don't expect to start any serious training for at least another year.


I know that there are very different shapes and types of Arab, is there a difference in when they mature as well? I know that mine are later maturing than some of the 'cold bloods' As a bonus of course they last a lot longer:wink:


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Dru - I am digging the links! While I don't show any more, this area looks like something I would have enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Awesome!


That's one of the criteria that I can stand behind and why I participate in this discipline. Just judging the overall horse- NOT whipping the bejesus out of them for a bug-eyed, neurotic presentation. (Not everyone does, but it is still disturbing..)


----------



## Druydess

Captain Evil said:


> Hey, I like this idea! Might save us girls some trouble!


No kidding-- and imagine the fun!! :wink: :rofl:


----------



## Muppetgirl

I just posted new thread about 'types' as I haven't a clue and navigating through all this is impossible. Now I'm thinking.

What type of Arabian is this stallion?


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> I just posted new thread about 'types' as I haven't a clue and navigating through all this is impossible. Now I'm thinking.
> 
> What type of Arabian is this stallion?


He is Eygptian (Thee Desperado), Polish (Bask), and Russian (Naridaini).


----------



## Muppetgirl

WSArabians said:


> He is Eygptian (Thee Desperado), Polish (Bask), and Russian (Naridaini).


Thankyou WSA


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Watch out, Muppet....severe risk of contracting disease.......the virus.......arabitis!!!!


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> He is Eygptian (Thee Desperado), Polish (Bask), and Russian (Naridaini).


And Spanish through Barich de Washoe and double El Shaklan.
And of course, Crabbet.


----------



## WSArabians

Muppetgirl said:


> I just posted new thread about 'types' as I haven't a clue and navigating through all this is impossible. Now I'm thinking.
> 
> What type of Arabian is this stallion?





Druydess said:


> And Spanish through Barich de Washoe and double El Shaklan.



Darn my browsing! I love Barich.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Darn my browsing! I love Barich.


Isn't Barich just stunning?? He was initally not thought much of- and then he produced stunning babies!! 

My BA Chevelle has Barich/Retador. She's going to cross nicely with Dream.

Ba Chevelle Arabian


----------



## Druydess

Some pics of Barich:

The Spanish sure did great with substance. Though he isn't the typiest- he sure produced it!


----------



## LeynaProof

Gorgeous! I love Arabians, they are just a gorgeous breed.


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> Isn't Barich just stunning?? He was initally not thought much of- and then he produced stunning babies!!
> 
> My BA Chevelle has Barich/Retador. She's going to cross nicely with Dream.
> 
> Ba Chevelle Arabian


 
That's the mare you're going to send me.  

My gelding was Barich bred, too. He had incredible bone and lots of substance. Spain sure knows what they are doing.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> That's the mare you're going to send me.
> 
> My gelding was Barich bred, too. He had incredible bone and lots of substance. Spain sure knows what they are doing.


LOL-- she has a few stops to make I think LOL..

I'm so glad you like her. Have you seen pics of her?? She's given my colt (Psynny) his height I think..lol He's half giraffe. :shock:

Yes-- I've been saying the same thing about Spanish breeding; glad to hear you agree!! :wink:

Have you any pics of your gelding? Would love to see more Barich-bred babies..


----------



## WSArabians

But of course I do. 




























www.allbreedpedigree.com/moody+baloo

I remember Chevelle from when you first got her. I wanted her then!
Then I could have a Chevelle car, and a Chevelle horse.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> But of course I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Chevelle from when you first got her. I wanted her then!
> Then I could have a Chevelle car, and a Chevelle horse.


Wow-- he does have substance..lots of it!! :shock:

Look at those cannons!! What a handsome fella!!

Chevelle is the same. Great long, strong legs. She can really smoke and blow and gave all of herself and more to Psynny..










Again, I am very complimented by your assessment of her..she certainly outproduced herself! Thank you.


----------



## WSArabians

Yup, I'm sure I hear her complaining of the Florida heat. I got just the remedy.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Yup, I'm sure I hear her complaining of the Florida heat. I got just the remedy.


HAHAHA!! I'll just bet you do!! :wink:

I'll bet your Ecaho son would like her too.. love the breeding on that boy!! His looks don't hurt my feelings either. LOL


----------



## Druydess

I don't know if you ever read this about Barich WSA, but the info is a good read. Perhaps others interested in Spanish Arabians will find it interesting as well.

http://www.spanisharabianhorsesociety.org/SpHist_Barich.html

An excerpt:

One of the most striking things about the *Barich foals is their uniformity. It doesn't take much imagination to guess the outcome of a given mating. "We wanted an inbred of a different line---that strength of pedigree to breed with our linebred mares," says Bruce. "As it turns out, the poorer mares of a bloodline breed as well with *Barich as the best of that bloodline, which means that his strength is coming through the blending of the blood. But, of course, that's hybrid vigor--the crossing of two different inbred lines. " 
After Bruce and Gerry saw the great consistency and the prettiness that *Barich was throwing, they went to Spain to research his pedigree, finding that there was nothing bred quite like him. They returned 13 times, subsequently importing several pure Spanish horses, including the handsome *Vallehermoso (Procyn x Betelgeuse by Tabal), who is being used on BruMarBa's *Barich daughters.


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> HAHAHA!! I'll just bet you do!! :wink:
> 
> I'll bet your Ecaho son would like her too.. love the breeding on that boy!! His looks don't hurt my feelings either. LOL


Thanks! Although if he doesn't get better I might beat him...LOL
I think, though, I would cross her with my Magic Aulrab son...


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> I don't know if you ever read this about Barich WSA, but the info is a good read. Perhaps others interested in Spanish Arabians will find it interesting as well.
> 
> http://www.spanisharabianhorsesociety.org/SpHist_Barich.html
> 
> An excerpt:
> 
> One of the most striking things about the *Barich foals is their uniformity. It doesn't take much imagination to guess the outcome of a given mating. "We wanted an inbred of a different line---that strength of pedigree to breed with our linebred mares," says Bruce. "As it turns out, the poorer mares of a bloodline breed as well with *Barich as the best of that bloodline, which means that his strength is coming through the blending of the blood. But, of course, that's hybrid vigor--the crossing of two different inbred lines. "
> After Bruce and Gerry saw the great consistency and the prettiness that *Barich was throwing, they went to Spain to research his pedigree, finding that there was nothing bred quite like him. They returned 13 times, subsequently importing several pure Spanish horses, including the handsome *Vallehermoso (Procyn x Betelgeuse by Tabal), who is being used on BruMarBa's *Barich daughters.


Cool read! It's always neat to see how some of the tops outcross for the best results. I wouldn't have thought of a Zodiac Matador cross but I bet they would make a super moving horse.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Thanks! Although if he doesn't get better I might beat him...LOL
> I think, though, I would cross her with my Magic Aulrab son...


I've seen pics of Magic-- beautiful guy.. but your stallion page is down. Have pics of him?


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> I've seen pics of Magic-- beautiful guy.. but your stallion page is down. Have pics of him?


Here he is - He didn't get the chrome that I was looking to add on my stallion, but when I lost out on him and then he reappeared for sale, I had to have him. He is so incredibly smart, I'm just not sure if it comes from the CMK side or the Khemo blood.


----------



## Druydess

I DID see him on another thread..maybe I missed his name. You can't lose with CMK! What a looker! I can see why you'd prefer him for Chevelle. She'd add the chrome too..LOL


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess that is a great link about Barich. I saw that his sire and dam were very closely related also.
Inbreeding does indeed set type and I am not frightened by it but that would be too close for me to make that call. Then again I would have been wrong not to. LOL
WSarabians I really like your boy also.
I am glad that i bought my stallion before joining this forum or I would be buying a lot of services from certain members in the future. LOL Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> I DID see him on another thread..maybe I missed his name. You can't lose with CMK! What a looker! I can see why you'd prefer him for Chevelle. She'd add the chrome too..LOL


Thank you!
I love a Russian / Polish cross, but I think a Spanish / CMK cross would be fabulous. Could you imagine the hip and bone on that foal? Phew! 

And yup, the chrome would come from everywhere then! He's got sabinos everywhere in his pedigree, and came out like that. His full brother this year has four stockings almost to his belly. LOL


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess that is a great link about Barich. I saw that his sire and dam were very closely related also.
> Inbreeding does indeed set type and I am not frightened by it but that would be too close for me to make that call. Then again I would have been wrong not to. LOL
> WSarabians I really like your boy also.
> I am glad that i bought my stallion before joining this forum or I would be buying a lot of services from certain members in the future. LOL Shalom


I've learned a great deal from that site; it's a excellent resource. Line-breeding is a valuable option; one just has to weigh all the possibilities and make the most educated decision possible. Many great horses have been produced because of it, and they've had huge influence on the breed.


----------



## WSArabians

Look at Fadjur and his breeding program.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Look at Fadjur and his breeding program.


You just hit on one of my favorites! Fadjur/Fadl.. great breeding and presence!


----------



## BBBCrone

WSArabians said:


> Look at Fadjur and his breeding program.



SQUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!

Fadjur *drools*


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> You just hit on one of my favorites! Fadjur/Fadl.. great breeding and presence!


Ah, I know! Fadjur is still one of my all time favourites. He was just simply amazing. I'm really surprised they didn't freeze him. 
I was so excited to hear about the Khemosabi colt this year, and the Naridanini and Muscat colt and filly born last year, a Fadjur filly would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## dbarabians

I understand linebreeding and inbreeding are very good methods of producing great individuals. I have half siblings .... my stallion and a mare that I breed and get great colts.
Just am a little leary of breeding anything much closer. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> I understand linebreeding and inbreeding are very good methods of producing great individuals. I have half siblings .... my stallion and a mare that I breed and get great colts.
> Just am a little leary of breeding anything much closer. Shalom


I agree. Anything closer would take a great deal of thought. I'm sure I'll be doing some line-breeding myself when the right individuals present themselves. 
I'd love to see the results of your half-sibling breeding sometime when you get the photo/computer things down..


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Ah, I know! Fadjur is still one of my all time favourites. He was just simply amazing. I'm really surprised they didn't freeze him.
> I was so excited to hear about the Khemosabi colt this year, and the Naridanini and Muscat colt and filly born last year, a Fadjur filly would be the icing on the cake!


There's been a few Ruminaja Ali babies too.. Been in touch with his owner, and the foals are lovely. Isn't it amazing to have the ability to produce great horses even after they're gone??


----------



## WSArabians

dbarabians said:


> I understand linebreeding and inbreeding are very good methods of producing great individuals. I have half siblings .... my stallion and a mare that I breed and get great colts.
> Just am a little leary of breeding anything much closer. Shalom


Yeah, I hear you. I have two that are son/mother breedings. Not one I would do myself personally, but they turned out with only four legs and one head and great minds.


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> There's been a few Ruminaja Ali babies too.. Been in touch with his owner, and the foals are lovely. Isn't it amazing to have the ability to produce great horses even after they're gone??


Seeing as how I love my old school Arabians, definitely! I can just imagine what the future can offer in terms of quality frozen semen for this centuries Khemosabis and Fadjurs in the coming years.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Yeah, I hear you. I have two that are son/mother breedings. Not one I would do myself personally, but they turned out with only four legs and one head and great minds.


HAHAHAHA!!

Glad all the legs were in order! :shock:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

just wondering, how would you say Fadjur? i was trying to say it and it comes out sounding awfully close to my name. which is a Arab name.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Thank you!
> I love a Russian / Polish cross, but I think a Spanish / CMK cross would be fabulous. Could you imagine the hip and bone on that foal? Phew!
> 
> And yup, the chrome would come from everywhere then! He's got sabinos everywhere in his pedigree, and came out like that. His full brother this year has four stockings almost to his belly. LOL


Well- in several years- you just may see that. With Psynny's high Crabbet % and his Russian, I have all of those options in every mare I own.. 

That's pretty much what I projected long before my 2 colts were conceived. The planning is nearly as much fun as the foaling!! LOL

Gold N Psynn-psyation Arabian

Imagine those bloodlines with my Emma:

Echo Empress Arabian


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> just wondering, how would you say Fadjur? i was trying to say it and it comes out sounding awfully close to my name. which is a Arab name.


I believe it's said close to what it's spelled like.. but maybe there's some out there knowledgeable in Arabic linguistics.


----------



## BBBCrone

Far as I'm aware it's pronounced like it's spelled. It's the only way I've heard the name as far as I can recall. Did you know he was bred to his own daughters over 150 times because Marge Tone was convinced he was the perfect horse? (The story goes something like that anyhow. You know how facts get embellished. I don't know how much of it is true.)

He still makes my heart leap when I see old pictures


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Far as I'm aware it's pronounced like it's spelled. It's the only way I've heard the name as far as I can recall. Did you know he was bred to his own daughters over 150 times because Marge Tone was convinced he was the perfect horse? (The story goes something like that anyhow. You know how facts get embellished. I don't know how much of it is true.)
> 
> He still makes my heart leap when I see old pictures


Well- just a random look comes up with quite a few that were bred back to him.

He is one of my top favorites; I can understand how you feel. :wink:
_
BTW-- Psynny has a line to Fadl-- through his sire/Burgundy Sun line._

Have you seen this BBB??


----------



## BBBCrone

Oh my ... No I hadn't seen that. Thank you. I think I just sniffled!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Oh my ... No I hadn't seen that. Thank you. I think I just sniffled!


You're welcome!

If you have time, this next one is amazing! He is just stunning.. and horsecrazy - -his name is pronounced on the video.


----------



## BBBCrone

Ohhh that IS a good one. Lots of neat history info  Thanks I enjoyed that!


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Ohhh that IS a good one. Lots of neat history info  Thanks I enjoyed that!


You're very welcome. It was especially refreshing to hear that their philosophy stated that show rings were nice, but the true way to prove a stallion was by his progeny. Seems like the old-timers knew a thing or two.. :wink:

That's also the conclusion I've come after years of talking to successful breeders.


----------



## BBBCrone

They knew a LOT I think. Now, things with the show world are so screwed up. At least IMO. I don't even ask or think of seeing "show records" because I'm so disappointed in that world and what it's become I'm almost relieved if stallion/mare hasn't been shown. Maybe then you actually get the *real* breed. Sporting events are not to be included in my mini-rant here


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> They knew a LOT I think. Now, things with the show world are so screwed up. At least IMO. I don't even ask or think of seeing "show records" because I'm so disappointed in that world and what it's become I'm almost relieved if stallion/mare hasn't been shown. Maybe then you actually get the *real* breed. Sporting events are not to be included in my mini-rant here


I so agree, and since you've shown-- you know.
Annnnddd-- THAT is why I've chosen older blood like Crabbet, Polish, and Spanish <--- (due to their extremely meticulous breeding)- to produce usable, well-tempered, and yes-- pretty horses, while preserving lines people think are passe' now.
The (popular) show ring and its politics do little favor to the breed and only serves to push it toward something the Arabian never was for the glory and ego of "people" who go to any lengths to win. This is also why I have more respect for Sport-horse disciplines, as the artificial crap/BS/torturing the horse, etc. is not acceptable.

I could care less if my horses aren't the flavor of the month. They're meant to be enjoyed for life. I never follow the crowd-- never seemed to work for me..LOL


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Loved that second video Dru, Fadjur was awesome!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Loved that second video Dru, Fadjur was awesome!


It's a good practice to learn about the history of such influential horses and their breeders. It's a valuable tool to incorporate the ideas and philosophies/strategies of those who obviously had a solid concept of the breed and how to best promote good breeding. Incorporating some of their ideas is good business. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

BBB Crone-- I love the boy in your avatar.. you have to tell us all about him.. :wink:


----------



## BBBCrone

Druydess said:


> BBB Crone-- I love the boy in your avatar.. you have to tell us all about him.. :wink:


LOL One of these days I'll toss a thread up in the pic section with some "Zoot" stories. So far he's proved himself to be true to his Arab side and has developed into quite the character.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Druydess said:


> I believe it's said close to what it's spelled like.. but maybe there's some out there knowledgeable in Arabic linguistics.


I'm actually learning to speak, read,write and translate the arabic language. Somewhere in my dads family they were all arab once upon a time. so i really love learning about the Arabian horses. Thats why i was asking how Fadjur was pronounced.
My name often gets spelled that way when people don't know how to spell my name. Sorry about hijacking the thread.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> LOL One of these days I'll toss a thread up in the pic section with some "Zoot" stories. So far he's proved himself to be true to his Arab side and has developed into quite the character.


Look forward to hearing about him.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> I'm actually learning to speak, read,write and translate the arabic language. Somewhere in my dads family they were all arab once upon a time. so i really love learning about the Arabian horses. Thats why i was asking how Fadjur was pronounced.
> My name often gets spelled that way when people don't know how to spell my name. Sorry about hijacking the thread.


Good for you-- it's always a good idea to know a second language..
I've had a few of my Middle Eastern friends teach me a bit about the alphabet and a few words, but it's a challenge to learn a completely set of characters. My hat's off to you for sticking with it!

What does your name mean in Arabic? You're not high-jacking the thread at all.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Druydess said:


> Good for you-- it's always a good idea to know a second language..
> I've had a few of my Middle Eastern friends teach me a bit about the alphabet and a few words, but it's a challenge to learn a completely set of characters. My hat's off to you for sticking with it!
> 
> What does your name mean in Arabic? You're not high-jacking the thread at all.


My name in arabic means: the light that destroys the darkness or the light that overpowers the dark. the literal meaning of the word is dawn. the poetic form is what i said before that.


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> My name in arabic means: the light that destroys the darkness or the light that overpowers the dark. the literal meaning of the word is dawn. the poetic form is what i said before that.


What a gorgeous sentiment attached to your name. A great reason to be proud of it-- beautiful and unique. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

BBB Crone: another article you, and others, may enjoy..

A TRIBUTE TO FADJUR AND FERZON


----------



## HorseLovinLady

When do we get new Dream pics Dru? :wink:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> When do we get new Dream pics Dru? :wink:


I don't think I can ever have enough pics of him for you HLL!! :wink:

He's pretty woolly, and he just got new shoes today, so god forbid I post a less than acceptable pic of him hairy with long feet.. :wink:
What would people say?? He would be devastated....LOL

I'm going back out tomorrow-- I'll see if the light's good enough by the time I get there to take a few decent shots..


----------



## Druydess

Pic from today of Mr.. Beastly..


----------



## Druydess

A bit of personality...


----------



## Druydess




----------



## Druydess

What a powerhouse this boy is..










Even unbrushed, unclipped, dirty, hairy, and winter fuzzy, goofing around in his pasture-- he manages to look debonair..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Unclipped, dirty, hairy, and winter fuzzy and all he's still stunning!! Thanks for the new pics Dru, I never get tired of seeing him. Better watch out though he might decide to stomp on you lol. :wink: :rofl:


----------



## cakemom

My goodness but he does know he is hot stuff!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Unclipped, dirty, hairy, and winter fuzzy and all he's still stunning!! Thanks for the new pics Dru, I never get tired of seeing him. Better watch out though he might decide to stomp on you lol. :wink: :rofl:


Thanks Girl!! Me either!! Love watching him move!! These pics are by your request!!

Oh yeah.. he's a terror.. I'm quaking in my boots..LOL..
Fortunately-- training, a good mind, and manners helps one to not be stomped..lol..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Druydess said:


> Thanks Girl!! Me either!! Love watching him move!! These pics are by your request!!


 Your welcome and thanks! I meant to say in my previous post I can't wait to see Dream and Solei's foal it's gonna be a stunner.


----------



## Druydess

cakemom said:


> My goodness but he does know he is hot stuff!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He does have his prancy moments.. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Is that what we call those know?
I call them perfection. Shalom


----------



## Tazzie

He is just so gorgeous! And I wish my girl looked half as good as him unbrushed, etc LOL She is always a filthy mess when I see her! Thanks for sharing the pictures! I don't think I could ever tire of seeing him!


----------



## WSArabians

Gorgeous!!
What do you plan on showing him in? Or do you?
My boys (and gals) have about 15 times more hair... No way would I post new pics of my wooly mammoths right now. :shock: LOL


----------



## WSArabians

Druydess said:


> HAHAHAHA!!
> 
> Glad all the legs were in order! :shock:


LOL
Yes, my little girl did come out okay. I bought her at three months old and she acts more like a puppy then a pony. :lol:


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Gorgeous!!
> What do you plan on showing him in? Or do you?
> My boys (and gals) have about 15 times more hair... No way would I post new pics of my wooly mammoths right now. :shock: LOL


Yes-- he gets to wear his big boy panties and start showing soon..  He will be shown SHIH first of course as he is to young for saddle..and we may try halter just for the experience. I expect he is not what halter these days wants, and I don't intend to breed for it anyway, but it'll get him used to the ring.

He actually is quite fuzzy-- he gets a velveteen nap to him, which between his mane and the fur, makes his neck look huge.!! His coat adds a good inch + all the way around him. Up north is much different I know-- real woolly!!


----------



## Druydess

Few more pics:


----------



## Druydess

WSA-- she's absolutely lovely!! GOOD choice!! Legs all good and VERY flashy!!


----------



## Druydess

Tazzie said:


> He is just so gorgeous! And I wish my girl looked half as good as him unbrushed, etc LOL She is always a filthy mess when I see her! Thanks for sharing the pictures! I don't think I could ever tire of seeing him!


TY Tazzie.. I think it helps being black -- hides most of the dirt..LOL!! I'm glad you're not getting tired-- 'cause there's more where these came from!! :wink:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Woolly? he looks amazing not woolly!
This is woolly 









sorry the picture is so big.


----------



## Druydess

HAHAHA!! That IS woolly!!

I have to take care with pics; with many of my pics stolen and floating around without my permission, I am selective on what I post.. so these aren't too bad, but certainly not pro shots that would be first choice to use commercially.


----------



## Druydess

This one's a bit better:


----------



## Druydess

Warning:: Artsy-fartsy Photos-
I know how much you all hate them...LOL:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Lookin good Dru, thanks for sharing!! I could look at Dream's pics all day. :wink:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

His nickname should be the black stallion!


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Lookin good Dru, thanks for sharing!! I could look at Dream's pics all day. :wink:


You're welcome-- so glad you're enjoying this thread!


----------



## Druydess

I just love sunset pics...


----------



## WSArabians

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Druydess

Just a good-night vision.. Sweet Dreams..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

My but he's stunning!! What a handsome and shiny boy!


----------



## BBBCrone

WOOOOOOOOOO I have to tell ya'll something!

I got to KISS THE FRECKLE! Oh yes I did! Hubby and I just spent a fabulous afternoon with Dru and her horses. I can't tell you how great it was to see such wonderful examples of the Arabian breed up close and personal. These guys have temperaments to die for. Sweet, calm and so so well mannered. My husband, who is a novice, walked right into any pasture he wanted without issue. Acted like he had been doing this his whole life . Dream is an absolute gentleman for such a young guy. And yes, he literally takes your breath away. All of them do really. Movement, conformation, substance. It's all there. Every single one of these horses are just as represented. In fact probably better just because it is so hard to convey temperament through a photo.

Just wanted to share a wonderful and personal experience with these horses. I can't say enough about them! Did I mention I got to KISS THE FRECKLE???

THANKS DRU!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

That's awesome BBB!!


----------



## stevenson

I would like to ask a question , but not start a war.. I have noticed that on the Arabians now, they have a super dished face and the nostrils are more upward on the nose .. is this just a fad? It looks like they would get rain in there nostrils, and does that deep dish on teh face interfer with the nasal cavity and thier breathing? I liked the heads on the older style Arabians. the stallion pictured here does not have the nostrils I have seen on some of the horses I have seen on diff sites. and the dish is not a deep as on some of the other horses I have seen. 
Congrats on your Stallion .


----------



## equiniphile

That's awesome, Crone! Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## WSArabians

Maybe Crone will be buying this Dream baby?! :-D


----------



## BBBCrone

We did. Was an awesome time and a wonderfully relaxing afternoon.



WSArabians said:


> Maybe Crone will be buying this Dream baby?! :-D


Don't tempt me!! :wink:


----------



## Cacowgirl

How lucky to spend some time w/these lovely horses & their awesome owner. I'll bet the conversation was uplifting.


----------



## Druydess

stevenson said:


> I would like to ask a question , but not start a war.. I have noticed that on the Arabians now, they have a super dished face and the nostrils are more upward on the nose .. is this just a fad? It looks like they would get rain in there nostrils, and does that deep dish on teh face interfer with the nasal cavity and thier breathing? I liked the heads on the older style Arabians. the stallion pictured here does not have the nostrils I have seen on some of the horses I have seen on diff sites. and the dish is not a deep as on some of the other horses I have seen.
> Congrats on your Stallion .


I believe certain sects of the Arab industry are steering the Arabian to something it never was. The exaggerated head and too-delicate body to me are not the ideal by any stretch of the imagination. I do hope it's just a fad. 
I'm sure in extreme dishes- it would interfere with maximum breathing ability, and therefore- stamina/endurance.
I prefer more substantive Arabs, as one might guess considering my herd. They probably won't win any halter championships, but I really don't consider that a negative thing seeing what's being presented now, and I'm not breeding for it anyway. Halter used to be something entirely different and I'm not impressed with it today.
My boy is somewhere in the middle, which is what I want. His appeal is more versatile. Mare owners with either preference would find him a candidate to consider, since as we know, what captures attention first- is the "look" of a stallion. His other attributes are no less worthy. My mares are solidly Crabbet-based, which is a great foundation for temperament, versatility, substance, intelligence, and yes- beauty. I prefer the older-style Arabian and that is what I keep in mind with my breeding stock. 
Thanks for the kind congrats! :wink:


----------



## stevenson

Druy, yes I noticed that you dont have the horses with that face. It looks almost alien. Probably gonna tick someone off .. but its like the quarter horses with the butts up in the air like a manx cat.. and the halter horses with no leg and hooves. Its a shame that people have to try to change the animal to a ridiculous standard. I like horses of every breed, and those that have correct confo and not confo to some fad, are the prettiest horses.


----------



## BBBCrone

I can vouch for Dru's horses being more "substantive." In all honesty the pictures do not do any of them justice. They are more beautiful in person. Dream is just phenomenal and her two colts Echo and Psynnie are going to be lookers as well. Dru is doing a tremendous job with the "older" Arab bloodlines and maintaining a good foundation of the "older" Arab lines. Being an old type Arab person its refreshing to see Dru stay true to the breed.


----------



## Druydess

BBB Crone.. your words are so kind and so appreciated. I have to take some time to reply to such generous thoughts -- but being quite tired after a long day, I dare not do so now..
You and your hubby were the highlights of my day Sunday and I expect we will have a long and interesting friendship.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

BBB you are so lucky!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Since we got new Psynny and Echo pics now we need new Dream pics! :wink:


----------



## horsegirlalex

wow. they both are soooo beautiful!! i mean come on! could you get a better built arab?? I AM SOO JELOUS <3 
i mean just LOOK at that mane!
LOOK AT THAT TOPLINE.
gahhhhh! 
and im sittin over here with my mare... who just got half her tail chewed off by a pasture mate...... hahahaha


----------



## dbarabians

BBcrone, now that we know all the naysayers are false, i am quite jealous.
gotta take Druydess up on her offer to visit and see her stallions in person.
Great pictures by the way. Now I know fully well i will never post any picture that I took on the internet.
those pictures look professionally done. I know that they are not. I am not that talented. LOL Shalom


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> WOOOOOOOOOO I have to tell ya'll something!
> 
> I got to KISS THE FRECKLE! Oh yes I did! Hubby and I just spent a fabulous afternoon with Dru and her horses. I can't tell you how great it was to see such wonderful examples of the Arabian breed up close and personal. These guys have temperaments to die for. Sweet, calm and so so well mannered. My husband, who is a novice, walked right into any pasture he wanted without issue. Acted like he had been doing this his whole life . Dream is an absolute gentleman for such a young guy. And yes, he literally takes your breath away. All of them do really. Movement, conformation, substance. It's all there. Every single one of these horses are just as represented. In fact probably better just because it is so hard to convey temperament through a photo.
> 
> Just wanted to share a wonderful and personal experience with these horses. I can't say enough about them! Did I mention I got to KISS THE FRECKLE???
> 
> THANKS DRU!


Well-- I have to ask BBB's forgiveness for replying so late, but I have just been so busy with the babies lately..

Yes-- BBB got to kiss the freckle- which Psynny so gallantly presented for her, and I can not express with enough sincerity how incredibly down to earth and what great people BBB and her hubby are. It was a highlight for me to have such a great couple spend the day with me and my horses, talking bloodlines, communing with every horse, seeing them in person, and having others enjoy them as much as I do.

There is nothing that speaks to what a horse is- better than what people see for themselves. I am overjoyed that people - not just BBB and her hubby- that see these horses in person- come away loving them.
I am especially glad that they got to spend time with Dream- unhaltered in his pasture and saw for themselves how easily handled he is-- even without halter or bridle. Dream got to show them how he moved with me back and forward or away with simple body language. My "wild beast" :wink: showed he was a complete gentleman. And then he proceeded when asked to trot and prance for all to admire. THIS is what has, and will, sell this stallion.

Thank you BBB and Hubby- for coming and making this Sunday past one of the loveliest days so far this year, and I look forward to repeating it soon! It was a pleasure to spend time with a Lady who knows Arabs and appreciates the older breeding!


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> How lucky to spend some time w/these lovely horses & their awesome owner. I'll bet the conversation was uplifting.


I was the lucky one.. but thank you sincerely for the compliment. You are so kind. 
I am so happy to share my herd with others. They are the source of so much joy for me; to share it is wonderful.
The conversation was extremely uplifting and I believe the exchange of energy and information was the kind of thing you hope for and rarely find. I look forward to many more exchanges such as this with BBB and other yet to be - friends..

BTW-- thank you HF for being the source of many new friendships..


----------



## Druydess

Welcome back db!! You were missed! How'd the Inaugural Parade go??


----------



## BBBCrone

Hey ... babies are WAY more important than anything!

db - if you can get away to go see them, you won't regret it. He's fabulous. OH and I almost forgot, they were picking up his feet in the middle of his pasture with no halter or anything. Just having a look. He was pretty darned "ho hum" about it all. If there were any wild beasts about they forgot to drop me a memo and let me know.

Hubby asked me on the way home which one I liked best. I honestly couldn't answer him definitively. Psynny of course I've always loved since I first saw him. And he's such a good boy. Echo is a doll. The mares are just wonderful and of course Dream. I just couldn't pick.

Hubby actually started all this so I blame him! He signed on the forum under my name and messaged Dru. He knew I really wanted to see these guys and they aren't that far away. I think he had her so confused she didn't know up from down when all this started LOL!

It was just a really neat time. I learned some new things. We'll be sure to do it again I'm sure.


----------



## dbarabians

Now you can play the Jewish wife role and get him to finance an arabian for you.
If you dont know how to do that just pm me and i will let you contact eithr of my ex wives or daughters. 
they have this stuff down to a sceince. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

stevenson said:


> Druy, yes I noticed that you dont have the horses with that face. It looks almost alien. Probably gonna tick someone off .. but its like the quarter horses with the butts up in the air like a manx cat.. and the halter horses with no leg and hooves. Its a shame that people have to try to change the animal to a ridiculous standard. I like horses of every breed, and those that have correct confo and not confo to some fad, are the prettiest horses.


I don't agree with breeding extremes either. That's why I'm going with the tried and true. I think those who bred for sound, athletic, versatile Arabians had it right. I don't know what happened, outside of greed and big names, but I don't care much for where some of the Arab industry has gone.


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> BBcrone, now that we know all the naysayers are false, i am quite jealous.
> gotta take Druydess up on her offer to visit and see her stallions in person.
> Great pictures by the way. Now I know fully well i will never post any picture that I took on the internet.
> those pictures look professionally done. I know that they are not. I am not that talented. LOL Shalom


LOL-- yeah-- pretty hard to critique horses with any authority when you haven't seen them in person, so I'm very glad BBB and her hubby came out to see them and have added their observations. This is why I rely on those who see them in person for accurate input/evaluation and also why I encourage people to visit if they are able. It's also great to meet new horse people.
You can visit anytime; I expect we will have much to talk about. Maybe even show you a few things with your camera. 
Glad you like the pics. There not as good as I can do with a manual SLR, but they faster and less expensive..:wink:


----------



## Druydess

horsegirlalex said:


> wow. they both are soooo beautiful!! i mean come on! could you get a better built arab?? I AM SOO JELOUS <3
> i mean just LOOK at that mane!
> LOOK AT THAT TOPLINE.
> gahhhhh!
> and im sittin over here with my mare... who just got half her tail chewed off by a pasture mate...... hahahaha


Thank you horsegirl. He is built quite nicely; his topline was a big plus when considering him, and his mane is massively thick.. ...:wink:

Poor mare-- doncha hate when they do such things??


----------



## Druydess

One for Horselovinlady:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Thanks Dru! Love it! Now I'd like a full body shot lol :lol: :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess if I flew youb to Texas, took you and your husband out to some nice places to eat and let you spend the night in a 150+ YEAR OLD HOUSE.
How much would you charge to take some great pictures of my horses? Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess if I flew youb to Texas, took you and your husband out to some nice places to eat and let you spend the night in a 150+ YEAR OLD HOUSE.
> How much would you charge to take some great pictures of my horses? Shalom


HAHAHA!! If that's the deal-- I might have to pay YOU!! :wink: I love old houses and historical places.

Seriously, I would do it just to visit and spend time talking horses. My job/schedule would allow me to travel pretty much whenever I like.


----------



## dbarabians

I truly envy your ability with a camera.
We might have to talk business in the future. Getting a website done soon and hiring an assistant to handle the paperwork and admin part time.
keeping up with the paperwork in my practice is enough to drain me. LOL
The house was built in the 1850's when this place was a cotton plantation. It is historical to my family at least.
Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

Me too, Donald! I wish I could take photo's like that.
Your house sounds amazing! I'm a sucker for anything old... Even bloodlines. 
How about a trip to frozen Canada, Dru? :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Canada will sound good to all us southerners about mid July. Dru, pick me up on your way through.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Me too, Donald! I wish I could take photo's like that.
> Your house sounds amazing! I'm a sucker for anything old... Even bloodlines.
> How about a trip to frozen Canada, Dru? :lol:


Thanks WSA-- just takes time and LOTS of photos. I have a camera that has the ability to rapidly take action shots, which is very helpful with horses. AN eye for composition/lighting and inordinate patience are the other major components..

Hey-- it would be a great place to be in summertime!!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Hey Druydess in right under canada. Please come get me too on your way to WS.
My dad brought home a dream vacation calendar and was asking us all where we want to go and why. I said i want to got to Florida to see your herd. then i showed him pictures of Dream. He said he looked like a wild horse. I have to show him what BBB said about him.


----------



## Ambomoonu

I have not been a big fan of Arabians but yours have completely changed my opinion. He is gorgeous. This could be due to the fact all the arabians I have seen just look like a wormy hay bellied horse with a swayed back.


----------



## dbarabians

Abomoonu you are looking in the wrong place then. Most arabians are built for stamina and versatility.
Now you know what real arabians look like, you might get hooked like the rest of us. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> Hey ... babies are WAY more important than anything!
> 
> db - if you can get away to go see them, you won't regret it. He's fabulous. OH and I almost forgot, they were picking up his feet in the middle of his pasture with no halter or anything. Just having a look. He was pretty darned "ho hum" about it all. If there were any wild beasts about they forgot to drop me a memo and let me know.
> 
> Hubby asked me on the way home which one I liked best. I honestly couldn't answer him definitively. Psynny of course I've always loved since I first saw him. And he's such a good boy. Echo is a doll. The mares are just wonderful and of course Dream. I just couldn't pick.
> 
> Hubby actually started all this so I blame him! He signed on the forum under my name and messaged Dru. He knew I really wanted to see these guys and they aren't that far away. I think he had her so confused she didn't know up from down when all this started LOL!
> 
> It was just a really neat time. I learned some new things. We'll be sure to do it again I'm sure.


I forgot about messing with his feet in the pasture; he really is a laid-back sort.
It IS difficult to pick a favorite. Each time I get there I have to focus on who's getting what done and when.. otherwise I'd bounce around to each one all day long. :shock:

I'll be adding another one to make it difficult to choose.. LOL 
She's here-- just haven't had time to get her thread up..:wink:


----------



## Druydess

Some eye candy for the day:


----------



## horsecrazygirl

if my eyes could taste...my taste buds would probably stop working when i would look at Dream.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

wow i read that and realized how weird it sounds. sounded better in my head.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love it!! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> wow i read that and realized how weird it sounds. sounded better in my head.


HAHAHA!! I knew what you meant...LOL


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> I truly envy your ability with a camera.
> We might have to talk business in the future. Getting a website done soon and hiring an assistant to handle the paperwork and admin part time.
> keeping up with the paperwork in my practice is enough to drain me. LOL
> The house was built in the 1850's when this place was a cotton plantation. It is historical to my family at least.
> Shalom


Most of these pics are the result of minimal knowledge with an DSLR, but thank you for the compliment. I don't feel as if I can use it with the expertise I'm used to with a manual just yet, but I just have to keep practicing.
I know about the paperwork, believe me, but my new job is so much easier..
Would love to see your home-- sounds gorgeous, and anytime you're up for talking business, just let me know. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

A favorite from today.. Dream just goofin' around - thinkin' he's the black stallion or something :


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I like that pic even better than the one above! That one would make a great avatar! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Canada will sound good to all us southerners about mid July. Dru, pick me up on your way through.


Hey-- a group tour could actually work. Pick up people along the way-- visit db and WSA, along with some breeders I know in WI and Canada-- split expenses and have a great traveling vacation!! I have enough friends throughout the US-- hotels wouldn't be needed. This could work! :clap::happydance:


----------



## Druydess

A few more from yesterday:
I'm very pleased with how he is muscling up..


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the new pics!! Keep em coming.


----------



## txlovemyhorses

Dru he is absolutely gorgeous!! I'm drooling over here right now))


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess my stallion is 17 this year and only prances for the ladies. Bring a mare near him especially a new one and then ITS ON!!!!!!. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess my stallion is 17 this year and only prances for the ladies. Bring a mare near him especially a new one and then ITS ON!!!!!!. Shalom


I know what you mean.. one of the girls was riding down the field and he started a rare stallion-esque prance with snort and blow. I had about three minutes to snap pics before he went back to his sedate self. Otherwise he's mostly comatose. LOL Sometimes I can't believe he's a stallion.


----------



## Druydess

:wink:Time to feed the pic addicts.. LOL:wink:










BTW-- this boy has a double mane-- which is great, except it literally stand out 3 inches from his neck and makes his neck look like a Clydesdale!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love the pics, what a stunning boy!!


----------



## Druydess

Love this one..


----------



## Druydess

Had a great training day with Dream today..walked all over, past the mares-- not a peep from him- what a good boy!
Dream-- more pics:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Lookin good Dru! Keep those pics comin'!


----------



## Cacowgirl

Lucky you for having such lovelies to practice your photography on. And lucky us for getting to view them. He sure is looking good!


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> Lucky you for having such lovelies to practice your photography on. And lucky us for getting to view them. He sure is looking good!


Appreciate the input. They are good Photog subjects; allows me to use the new DSLR. What you see is what I see. Other than cropping and color adjustments if under or overexposed, the horses are not in any way altered. :wink:

And yes-- I feel extremely lucky..


----------



## horsecrazygirl

Update?


----------



## Druydess

I have to go through about 300 pics.. will post some soon..


----------



## Druydess

Here's a pic of Khassie-- who after just a bit of conditioning-- is stunningly gorgeous..

She will be bred to Dream this spring..


----------



## Druydess

After a very playful day with Dream who apparently was enjoying himself and showing off-- I got a few great shots.. clarity good be better-- but the spirit is there.. 

We had a lovely game of chase/tag, which he very much enjoys..


----------



## EmilyJoy

The one of him in your avatar (of him rearing) is excellent! Now he looks like the "real" Black Stallion.


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I love the second picture!


----------



## Druydess

horsecrazygirl said:


> I love the second picture!


Here's another:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Great pics!! Love the rearing pics especially!


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I already love your horse.


----------



## Druydess

Dream-- 3 years old:


----------



## Celeste

He is even more beautiful than he was!


----------



## dbarabians

That is a stunning individual.
Druydess you certainly know how to pick a stallion prospect. Shalom


----------



## DancingArabian

He looks like a statue he's so perfect!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> He is even more beautiful than he was!


Thanks Celeste!! He really does become more gorgeous as he gets older..which I didn't think was possible.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> That is a stunning individual.
> Druydess you certainly know how to pick a stallion prospect. Shalom


Thank you Donald. Not bad for an old broad that doesn't know what she's doing...HAHAHA!!!
Seriously, it took a long time to find this fine fellow, and as he matures, I am so glad I did. It's always a challenge to find a good prospect. Lots of research and for myself, instinct plays a large part. I've been called all kinds of things for my choices, especially with regard to breeding at all, but I am enjoying the rewards... just have to forge ahead and believe in your vision.

Dream is now nearing 15.2.. still growing and just 3, I expect he will be a monster. He changes weekly. :shock:

I've just had to turn down 2 very nice mares in other states to breed to him since he hasn't been trained AI yet, so he's garnered a bit of attention.. Poor boy has had a busy Spring.. LOL :wink:

Obsidian Dream S
Om El Najeeb Dream x LR Spitten Image
3 years old
Bred by Sue Wells of Sapphire Farms
Owned by Obsidian Arabians


BTW-- this photo was taken with a wide angle lens which in this case, alters perception according to angle a bit.. this boy has a HUGE butt!!


----------



## EnduranceLover6

He is gorgeous!!! I clicked on his pedigree in the original post and turns out I own the full sister to his mother...small world!

Here is LR Selena...they definitely share genetics


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Stunning!!


----------



## Druydess

EnduranceLover6 said:


> He is gorgeous!!! I clicked on his pedigree in the original post and turns out I own the full sister to his mother...small world!
> 
> Here is LR Selena...they definitely share genetics
> 
> 
> View attachment 163057


That is great!! His Dam is stunning; I see it runs in the family!!


----------



## Druydess

Congratulations to Dream on the birth of his first foal, an exquisite, exotic filly out of La Legacy de Solei!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

All I can say is wow, he's stellar!!


----------



## Celeste

Wow. She is beautiful!!!


----------



## 2manypets

Druydess said:


> Congratulations to Dream on the birth of his first foal, an exquisite, exotic filly out of La Legacy de Solei!
> 
> 
> 
> i probably messed up the quote trying to shorten it, but had to say this is my favorite picture of the baby!


----------



## Druydess

I'm very pleased to announce Dream has another half-brother, who promises to be equally stunning. 

TanZyr Epic S (Om El Najeeb Dream x TanZyr Midnight Angel)





Not much doubt as to how consistent this bloodline is. :wink:

TanZyr Midnight Angel:



Angel is an extremely exotic mare who is being bred to Obsidian Dream S for a 2014 foal, which will be equally exotic as he is the son of Epic's Sire, Om El Najeeb Dream. Dream has recently produced an exotic filly out of La Legacy de Solei.



Obsidian Dream S:


We're very excited about this cross! :clap::happydance:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's gorgeous Dru!! You can see the family resemblance! We need some new Dream pics too. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Dream has also been bred to Midnight's Echo:

Midnight's Echo:

 



BA Chevelle and Echo's Empress have already been confirmed in foal to Obsidian Dream S.


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess I do admire your horses a little too much.
Envy is a sin you know. Shalom


----------



## EmilyJoy

The mare "TanZyr Midnight Angel" is beautiful (Do you own her?)! I'm not even going to ask what one of those horses would cost. I'm pretty sure they'd be out of sight for me, it doesn't help that I have a weakness for beautiful black horses...  Awesome horses Druydess!


----------



## CLaPorte432

dbarabians said:


> Druydess I do admire your horses a little too much.
> Envy is a sin you know. Shalom


ahhh...but surely envy over these beauties would be forgiven...no? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess I do admire your horses a little too much.
> Envy is a sin you know. Shalom


Just goes to show you have excellent taste my dear.. :wink:

Envy?? Nah.. maybe some admiration or appreciation.. no sin necessary.. unless it's Psynny.. LOL :lol:


----------



## Celeste

Druydess said:


> Just goes to show you have excellent taste my dear.. :wink:
> 
> Envy?? Nah.. maybe some admiration or appreciation.. no sin necessary.. unless it's *Psynny*.. LOL :lol:


Guilty as charged here.


----------



## my2geldings

Look at that guy, he's every girl's dream. He's a stunner!


----------



## Druydess

EmilyJoy said:


> The mare "TanZyr Midnight Angel" is beautiful (Do you own her?)! I'm not even going to ask what one of those horses would cost. I'm pretty sure they'd be out of sight for me, it doesn't help that I have a weakness for beautiful black horses...  Awesome horses Druydess!


No- I don't own Angel. My good friend and business partner on some horses does. Angel's owner turned down 40K for her a few years ago. There's a reason we chose to cross her with Dream. :wink:

But, you can still find reasonable arrangements to obtain horses you like. Midnight's Echo's purchase, for instance, was attainable due to an established relationship with her breeder and a level of trust which gives more leeway in business arrangements. Never be afraid to inquire; some breeders do their best to work with you.


----------



## dbarabians

I agree Druydess. Keep your word and guard your reputation with your life.
do those two things and you earn respect. That opens a lot of doors and opprotunitties. Shalom


----------



## CLaPorte432

druydess...do you have a website? if not, you need one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

*Sad News...*

We lost a great Arabian Stallion legend today.. a true Champion who had great influence on the breed on an international level.. Simeon Shai has passed on and my condolences go out to his family and all who loved him. He was a truly remarkable individual. I hope he's running free and wild..

1991 U.S. National Champion Stallion at Halter, Canadian National Champion Stallion at Halter, and Scottsdale Champion Stallion at Halter - the American Triple Crown. 1991 World Champion Stallion at Halter, Salon du Cheval, Paris.

I am very proud that Obsidian Dream S and his daughter, Dream of Faery Fire, carry the blood of National Champion and World Champion *Simeon Shai+ (Raadin Royal Star x Simeon Safanad), as well the blood of his daughter, SHAIA, Canadian Reserve National Champion Mare and multi-U.S. Top Ten Mare.

Simeon Shai:





SHAIA:


He will be sorely missed..


----------



## my2geldings

What a gorgeous boy. I think he's every little girl's dream come true. Would love to have a photoshoot with that boy.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Aww sorry to hear about Simeon Shai, he sure was handsome. Now we need some new Dream pics. ;-)


----------



## dbarabians

The dam of Cassius my new stallion prospect is a grand daughter of Simeon Shai. One of the reasons I bought him because I do like that stallion.
Druydess this just makes it more likely that we will do business in the future.
I can see these two fillies by Star, especially the bay rabicano one crossing well with Dream.
I need to make a trip to Florida and I might as well start planning it soon. LOL Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> I agree Druydess. Keep your word and guard your reputation with your life.
> do those two things and you earn respect. That opens a lot of doors and opprotunitties. Shalom


Exactly. No matter who tries to derail you, always keep your eye on your goals and consider only those who are helpful; others aren't worthy of your time or energy. Nothing or no one can stand in the way of your success if you don't allow it. :wink:

So far, I've done exactly what I said I would, and I am very pleased with the outcome. I am very fortunate to have garnered some excellent, productive friendships with respected, informative horse-people along the way.


----------



## Druydess

*Exciting News!!*

Obsidian Arabians is proud to announce that both - the exotic mare, TanZyr Midnight's Angel and MS Santana g-daughter, Midnight's Echo are confirmed in foal to Obsidian Dream S! 
Dream is bred by Sapphire Farms and owned by Obsidian Arabians. We look forward to 2014 for the addition of these 2 exceptional foals to our program. A very nice foal crop indeed for proud Daddy Dream!

BA Chevelle and Echo Empress are also IFT Dream. 

Dream:






TanZyr Midnight Angel:


Midnight's Echo: 


Echo Empress:


BA Chevelle:


----------



## EmilyJoy

Oh my! How exciting! I can't wait to see the offspring. Are you hoping for a filly or colt? Assuming a filly? I hope Midnight Angel passes on her head to her foals because I just love that head.


----------



## Druydess

EmilyJoy said:


> Oh my! How exciting! I can't wait to see the offspring. Are you hoping for a filly or colt? Assuming a filly? I hope Midnight Angel passes on her head to her foals because I just love that head.


Considering I have several colts, we are hoping for fillies. They will be of more use in my breeding program since I have Dream and Psynny is an upcoming future stallion I'll be using as well. Psynny is already booked to outside mareswhen he comes of age..LOL :shock:

Angel does indeed pass that extreme head on to her babies..

Here's 2 pics of Dream's 2 younger half-brothers by his sire, Om El Najeeb Dream out of Angel: 





Breeding Dream to Angel was sort of a no-brainer..LOL


----------



## Druydess

Here's a write up by world renown Arlene Magid on Dream's Sire, Om El Najeeb Dream. Arlene is currently working on Dream's write-up. I highly recommend her work.




ARLENE MAGID
PEDIGREE RESEARCH
Email [email protected]

OM EL NAJEEB DREAM

OM EL NAJEEB DREAM combines the best of Egyptian, Spanish, Russian and German blood through individuals noted for their extreme Arabian type. His full sister OM EL NARESKA DREAM has recently been exported to Jordan. He is closely related to regional halter champions OMEL FIRST DREAM and STJ EL RAGEL+ and to U.S. National Champion Mare AOTH and twice U.S. Top Ten Junior Mare OM EL SHADREAM. Like the 2009 U.S. National Champion Senior and Junior Mares, he traces to the superb Russian *NARIADNI on the dam side of his pedigree.

OM EL NAJEEB DREAM is by regional halter winner and National Champion sire DREAMCATCHER SMF. He is a full brother to Region 10 Reserve Champion Mare and Egyptian Event Reserve Champion Mare ATH BINT SHAIA and to the Egyptian Event halter winners NIGHTSTAR SMF, SAHARA SUN SMF and SUNCATCHER SMF, and is closely related to 2009 U.S. Top Ten Hunt Pleasure Futurity GALI GEE WHIZ SMF . His sire, the straight Egyptian BB THE RENEGADE, is a U.S. Top Ten Futurity Colt who was an Egyptian Event Leading Halter Sire for eight years in succession from 1999-2006. BB THE RENEGADE is by U.S. Reserve National Champion Stallion and National Champion sire THEE DESPERADO, for many years the Egyptian Event’s Leading Halter and Performance Sire. BB THE RENEGADE is out of multi-regional western pleasure winner PH SAFINA, dam of 6 champions including East Coast Champion Mare BB ORA KALILAH, dam of World Reserve Champion Stallion IMPERIAL BAAREZ.

DREAMCATCHER SMF is out of Canadian Reserve National Champion Mare and twice U.S Top Ten Mare SHAIA+, dam of 3 champions and 7 Egyptian Event winners (she was an Egyptian Event Leading Halter Dam for 5 successive years). SHAIA+ is by U.S. and Canadian National Champion Stallion and World Champion Stallion *SIMEON SHAI+, a sire of National Champions in halter and performance in North America and of National Champions in halter on three continents. SHAIA+’s dam, the straight Spanish BINT ZLABIYA, produced 7 champions including her full siblings EVENING SHAIDE (a National Champion sire), and U.S. Top Ten Sweepstakes Filly BRUMARBA SUNSHAIN.

OM EL NAJEEB DREAM is out of OM EL NARIARA, a paternal sister to 13 National winners including multi-National Champion reining TR RUGBY, Canadian National Champion Western Pleasure NAMASKAR, and Brazilian National Champion Stallion BRONNZ. She is by the imported Russian multi-regional halter winner *NARIADNI. *NARIADNI daughters have produced World Reserve Champion Mare CROWN MUSCOSA, multi-National Champion Mares TAF PRITZA and BHF DARK ANGEL, and TEVKAH (dam of 4 National winners and 4 producers of National winners). OM EL NARIARA is out of regional winner producer OM EL SAMARA, a 3/4 sister to National winner sire OM EL SHAREIKH and a double granddaughter of U.S. Top Ten Stallion and National Champion sire *EL SHAKLAN. She is a paternal sister to such National Champions in halter as OM EL SHAHMAAN, OM EL JIMALA, FFATAL ATTRACTION and *EL DORADA, and to top producing broodmares like BALASHAKLANA V (dam of 6 champions, 3 of them National winners), MAGDALENA V (dam of 7 champions including 2 National Champions in western pleasure), and SWEET SANADIKA V (dam of 12 champions including 4 National winners). OM EL SAMARA’s dam *SAMANTA GASB is a full sister to Scottsdale and Buckeye Champion Stallion *SHAREM EL SHEIKH, sire of U.S. National Champion Stallion and National Champion sire ETERNETY. This is a world class heritage!


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> The dam of Cassius my new stallion prospect is a grand daughter of Simeon Shai. One of the reasons I bought him because I do like that stallion.
> Druydess this just makes it more likely that we will do business in the future.
> I can see these two fillies by Star, especially the bay rabicano one crossing well with Dream.
> I need to make a trip to Florida and I might as well start planning it soon. LOL Shalom


You can't go wrong with Simeon Shai blood!! We seem to have some very complementary lines and similar breeding goals/ideas. I believe it's very likely we'll be doing business together. Dream as of now, has four foals coming for 2014 and is on the west coast of FL right now serving a few more, so you'll have a very good idea what he produces with different bloodlines. Between him, and Psynny, you may choose whichever one, (or both- :wink best meets your goals. Psynny, at his tender yearling status, is already booked when he comes of age to a National 6 time winner owned by an international breeder/seller, and to a beautiful Serafix/Fadjur mare owned by the same woman, so he'll be getting a good start with exceptional mares.

Let me know when FL is in the plans.. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess I love the write up and I am very glad Dream is doing so well.
Psynny too.
i dont blame you for already booking him and starting him on his breeding career.
Cassius will be standing at stud next spring also.
He is still ungainly but every once in a while when I see him his potential is very apparent. 
Florida for me and Texas for you are going to have to happen. with work, managing the family farm, my place and the rental properties I have no idea what day of the week it is unless I force myself to watch the news or read the paper.
I have hired a personal assistant to help with the admin and develop websites and keep up with the paperwork , bills and shopping. Shalom


----------



## EmilyJoy

Say, I came across a couple of horse names that were supposedly horses that were the five great breeds superior Arabians produced by Al Khamsat al Rasul. The other names were Kahaila, Saglawi, and Hadbah.

Now do you know if any of those horses actually existed? Or any history on them? Would they have influenced the Egyptian line or? This may just be a wild goose chase, but I was reading of them in a book and was curious as to know if they were actually anything.


----------



## Druydess

EmilyJoy said:


> Say, I came across a couple of horse names that were supposedly horses that were the five great breeds superior Arabians produced by Al Khamsat al Rasul. The other names were Kahaila, Saglawi, and Hadbah.
> 
> Now do you know if any of those horses actually existed? Or any history on them? Would they have influenced the Egyptian line or? This may just be a wild goose chase, but I was reading of them in a book and was curious as to know if they were actually anything.


They did, and do, indeed exist. They are "strains" of Arabians produced by different tribes according to their personal preferences. Here's a link that explains the different strains:
ArabHorseStore.com of Desert Bred Arabians


----------



## EmilyJoy

Thanks for the link.  Are yours anything related? Which type are yours most like?


----------



## EmilyJoy

If I ever get an Arabian I think I'll invest in one of those saddle sets from your link, one of blue and silver, or one of black and red, or black and silver (or gold) would look stunning with a black horse.


----------



## Druydess

EmilyJoy said:


> Thanks for the link.  Are yours anything related? Which type are yours most like?


It really depends on the individual horse. Mine are a mix of strains, as is most Arabians these days. After being imported from the UAE, most have been outcrossed with "other strains" - as our breeding practices focused/focuses on entirely different criteria.


----------



## Druydess

This is a great reference EmilyJoy; hope you enjoy it: http://www.smfarabs.com/pdfs/oasis-evolution-strains.pdf


----------



## EmilyJoy

Thank-you Druydess!


----------



## tinyliny

Moderator's note:

A number of posts referencing rumors and an ongoing argument originating on another board have been removed from this thread. The participants know that this long standing feud is to be left at the door, and not brought here in any way, shape or form. 
__________________


----------



## Druydess

I'm pleased to find that Dream has 32.89% Crabbet/Blunt breeding. Though not as high a percentage as my other horses, this qualifies him to participate in ECAHS events and apparently the Crabbet breeding is enough to influence superior temperament, sharp mind, and willingness to work. This boy certainly loves a challenge!


----------



## Druydess

A recent shot of Dream's younger brother, Legend. What a beautifully sculpted head and doe eye this bloodline puts on babies..not to mention substance, bone, and conformation.
I can't wait to see Dream's foal with this boy's Dam, TanZyr Midnight Angel.


----------



## EmilyJoy

We need a body shot of the above ^ horse.


----------



## Zexious

Legend is lovely!! I want more pics, too :> /I didn't read most of the thread, so I'm ignorant to any feud... Just like pretty horsies!


----------



## Druydess

EmilyJoy said:


> We need a body shot of the above ^ horse.





Zexious said:


> Legend is lovely!! I want more pics, too :> /I didn't read most of the thread, so I'm ignorant to any feud... Just like pretty horsies!


Thanks guys! I will try to find one, but he's pretty growthy as a 2 year old. I don't own him, so I'll have to request some..LOL


----------



## Druydess

Here's a few pics of Dream's and Legend's Sire:


----------



## Druydess

Just found some pics of Dream's G-Sire, Dreamcather SMF, Om El Najeeb Dream's sire..(above)





It seems everyone one of the boys has this head and neck..LOL


Here's a video that if I didn't know better, I'd think it was Dream. I am amazed how consistently this blood reproduces itself! Look at the avatar (Dream) -- it's freaky..


----------



## Druydess

One more..


----------



## Celeste

Which one is which? I have them mixed up. They all look alike.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> Which one is which? I have them mixed up. They all look alike.


HAHAHA-- I KNOW!!!

The last 4 are Dreamcatcher; the 2 above are his son Om El Najeeb Dream, and then of course-- my Obsidian Dream in the avatar and all through the thread is Najeeb's son. :wink:


----------



## EmilyJoy

Druydess said:


>


I love how thick the base of his neck is and how it tapers to the head... Instead of the "look" that I've seen on Arabs that have the same thickness from chest to throat latch. ^^This truly is the most perfect "black stallion" line. Even better then the one in the book because he and his line are *real*. 

Just _look_ at him, so perfect in every shape and form, and so beautiful!:wink:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Aww sorry to hear about Simeon Shai, he sure was handsome. Now we need some new Dream pics. ;-)


I don't have any recent ones as he's been on FL's West Coast servicing mares. And he has also been busy in training with another lovely trainer I've known for a while since he's there. I don't like my horses standing around doing nothing. She states he is amazing to work with.

Some nice feedback from her:

_*He is very mannerly, inquisitive and just an all around good guy. I'm impressed with the way he thinks.

BTW, the thing I love the most about Dream is that he has excellent bone and a great set of withers. I am all about having a usable riding horse and the withers are the first thing I look at.*_

There was more of course about him being easy to handle, willing, gentle, etc. that has come up in conversation. I'm so glad he has remembered his lessons; I always stress manners and respectful behavior.


----------



## Zexious

Sucks lovely pics! Though I have never been an Arab person, I think they are just lovely to look at <3


----------



## HorseLovinLady

They're all gorgeous, now I see where Dream gets his great looks from! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Zexious said:


> Sucks lovely pics! Though I have never been an Arab person, I think they are just lovely to look at <3





EmilyJoy said:


> I love how thick the base of his neck is and how it tapers to the head... Instead of the "look" that I've seen on Arabs that have the same thickness from chest to throat latch. ^^This truly is the most perfect "black stallion" line. Even better then the one in the book because he and his line are *real*.
> 
> Just _look_ at him, so perfect in every shape and form, and so beautiful!:wink:


Great eye Emily! :wink:
One of the very reasons I chose this lovely guy!!


----------



## Druydess

My lovely boy Dream has inspired some interest today. We had visitors come to see the incomparable Midnight Angel and other horses, and while touring all the stallions and mares, Midnight's Echo was requested for breed lease, but we have her booked for several years. Dream was saved for last and apparently was just what the ladies were looking for. They could _not_ believe he was a stallion or that he was only 3. They stood in his stall _*with*_ him for 15 minutes remarking about his type, bone, size, hip, butt, and temperament, while he docilely enjoyed the admiration.
Seems she wants to bring her KHEMOSABI daughter to him in spring! 

The boy just sells himself!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

That's awesome Dru!! Now we need some pics of that gorgeous boy! Hint hint! ;-)


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> That's awesome Dru!! Now we need some pics of that gorgeous boy! Hint hint! ;-)


Yes-- it's always good when people with quality mares show interest in your boys! :wink:
I do have to get some-- but he's on the West Coast of FL-- so it's difficult to arrange when various aspects of photography are taken into account.


----------



## dbarabians

Looks like things are falling into place Druydess.
I should be so lucky! Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Looks like things are falling into place Druydess.
> I should be so lucky! Shalom


Well-- I don't assume anything until there's a contract signed..LOL I'm not even promoting him- it's all word of mouth and it's just seeing/spending time with him that does it. But it wouldn't hurt to have a 16 year old Khemosabi daughter IF to him. We'll see if she follows through.

You seem to be quite lucky.. your babies are already sold to great homes! ANd you have fantastic studs- as well as well-bred mares!


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess thanks for the compliment. I do like my boys just getting nervous about having three of them to care for ride and promote.
Some days I wonder WTH am I thinking. No free time , feeding, grooming, and riding take all that away.
Then I see Star and Sam and know why.
Cassius on the other hand still makes me scratch my head . Especially after talking to trainers and getting quotes for fees, show fees, board, and lessons.
My financial manager is going to freak. Shalom


----------



## HGEsquire

You guys are doing an awesome job! Keep up the good work!

Denise Gainey


----------



## Vescuso

Amazing stud...do I want to know whether he's up for stud or not? He has some amazing confirmation!


----------



## Druydess

Vescuso said:


> Amazing stud...do I want to know whether he's up for stud or not? He has some amazing confirmation!


Thanks Vescuso; I happen to like him very much! :wink:
He will available to approved mares 2014.


----------



## Druydess

By request for HLL-- some shots of Dream taken back in October by a friend.. just candids in pasture condition- no clipping or make-up. Dream is the sire of Emma's foal-in-waiting..






This really illustrates his insanely thick double mane that he kindly gave to Fae..


----------



## Celeste

He is such a beautiful boy!! I love him!!! If you get tired of him, send him my way!
How tall is he now?


----------



## CLaPorte432

He's beautiful! And chubby! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> He is such a beautiful boy!! I love him!!! If you get tired of him, send him my way!
> How tall is he now?


LOL-- I'll keep that in mind.. :wink:
Thanks Celeste.. he is totally au natural in these pics, so this is him "rolling out of bed." 

I think he's around 15.2 as of a few months ago according to my business partner who's standing him in Live Oak Fl for me. I'm due to go pay them a visit, so I'll have to stick him and find out for sure. He is a very full-bodied, substantive Arabian, which I love, yet still as gentle as a lamb and doing extremely well in his training..


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> He's beautiful! And chubby!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!! Yes-- somewhat- we had to cut back his feed a bit..(these were from October) he was getting increased rations due to his new training demands and growth spurt - but that quickly rectified itself. He's sleeker now. In some shots, due to his substance he can appear "round." LOL


----------



## dbarabians

I like him better everytime I see a pic.
What is he in training for. I know you told me but remember I am older and need to be reminded. 
Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> I like him better everytime I see a pic.
> What is he in training for. I know you told me but remember I am older and need to be reminded.
> Shalom


LOL db.. you are too funny. I think we are of an age that reminding is a given..:wink:

He has been training for Sport Horse In Hand and is prepping for SH under saddle right now. He's actually ready, but I take my time with my horses as far as maturing emotionally as well as physically. Too many push then far too young under saddle and I won't as their bones don't even mature until 5-6. It is appalling that stallions especially are expected to have multiple saddle wins before they're 3 or 4. 
He appears to be suited to Dressage, WP, or Western Dressage, but being a very laid back fellow with lovely, flowing gaits, we're still exploring that; he can be animated when he feels feisty.. LOL


----------



## Celeste

I love a nice, bulky Arabian. My girl is also big like that. Not as tall, but very bulky. I really like your horse!


----------



## KigerQueen

Too bad I cant find papers on my mare (im pretending she is breeding quality) And i had room for another horse lol! He is a stunning boy! That is how an arabian is supposed to look! No crazy dished head and not so light boned a stiff breeze will break them .


----------



## HorseLovinLady

What a gorgeous boy!! Thanks for the new pics. When you go see him make sure to get more pics. ;-)


----------



## redhorse86

He is gorgeous and I am totally jealous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> What a gorgeous boy!! Thanks for the new pics. When you go see him make sure to get more pics. ;-)


You're welcome!!  I'll try to get more next time.. :wink:


----------



## TimWhit91

I love Dream. One day I will have another arabian.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish

Gorgeous boy! I am subbing with the hope of more pics


----------



## kat1958

Very nice!


----------



## Druydess

redhorse86 said:


> He is gorgeous and I am totally jealous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





TimWhit91 said:


> I love Dream. One day I will have another arabian.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





speedy da fish said:


> Gorgeous boy! I am subbing with the hope of more pics





kat1958 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks everyone for the kind words! I do hope you get your wish Tim!

Obsidian Arabians congratulates Obsidian Dream S on the birth of his second daughter out of Echo Empress. An extremely tall, elegant, exotic filly has joined Obsidian Arabians. I am so pleased, after having faith in Dream's excellent breeding, to now have such fine examples of Dream's ability to produce outstanding Arabians. The consistency between Fae and this filly out of 2 entirely different mare types is certainly a breeding trait I was counting on. We welcome this sweet girl and look forward to his coming get.


----------



## Yogiwick

Is she grey? She looks so much like her sister!


----------



## Druydess

Yogiwick said:


> Is she grey? She looks so much like her sister!


Yes Yogiwick- she's a grey. And yes-- she is very much like big sister. :wink:


----------



## Yogiwick

Thought I saw some goggles there  So pretty, so is her mother (and father of course!)


----------



## Celeste

What a beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## HGEsquire

Dru, the sign of a great stallion is in fact his consistency to sire the same regardless of pheno or genotype of the mares he is bred to. It is very few that are afforded this special trait. 

I must say that your boy is off to a stellar start at doing just that!!! BIG CONGRATULATIONS to you, your breeding program and your efforts to produce quality individuals using quality individuals!!!

Rock it girlie   

Denise Gainey


----------



## stallion19

Handsome stud!


----------



## Druydess

2014 filly by Obsidian Dream S out of Echo Empress: 

Some pics of this elegant little Lady at 6 days old. Seems that like Fae, she loves to be up in the air.. another trait they both inherited from Daddy..LOL

I wish she was standing square to show off her mile of straight legs, but it was too cute a pic to pass up.


Getting ready to launch..





Love the hip and butt on this baby!


Such lovely lines..



So proud of Dream!!


----------



## HGEsquire

As you should be Dru! And I, well I am proud of you!!! You are doing a bang up job with your breeding choices creating stellar foals!!!

Your friend,

Denise Gainey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick

"The Arabian stallion is magnificent, and the mare quite glamorous, but the airy-fairy foal is so delicate and fawn-like, he steals your heart away!"

Adorable!!


----------



## Druydess

Yogiwick said:


> Thought I saw some goggles there  So pretty, so is her mother (and father of course!)





Celeste said:


> What a beautiful baby!!!!


Thank you both.. I thought I couldn't come close to topping Fae-- but this one stands on her own!!


----------



## Druydess

Just ran across this pic of Dream's little brother- TanZyr Legend- at 16 months.. He is the new filly's uncle. Both Dream and Legend are sired by Om El Najeeb Dream, who sires consistent beauty, refinement, and type - stamped out with each generation. I just love this bloodline.


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess said:


> Just ran across this pic of Dream's little brother- TanZyr Legend- at 16 months.. He is the new filly's uncle. Both Dream and Legend are sired by Om El Najeeb Dream, who sires consistent beauty, refinement, and type - stamped out with each generation. I just love this bloodline.


Nice boy I can see the family resemblance. Just make me want to come down and inspect your boy in person. I would not mind some of that bloodline in my herd. Shalom


----------



## semenhoarder

Very nice.


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Nice boy I can see the family resemblance. Just make me want to come down and inspect your boy in person. I would not mind some of that bloodline in my herd. Shalom


Well-- lets make a date when things settle down a bit.. You're welcome to spend as much time as you like inspecting my boys and all of my youngstock as well.. :wink:

I look forward to meeting you after our many conversations.


----------



## Druydess

It is my pleasure to announce that Dream will be bred to Class A Champion mare, EQ Star of Bethlehem - a very balanced mare with an outstanding neck and head, great topline, and overall excellent conformation. It is no accident that she is the daughter of the exotic TanZyr Midnight Angel, known for her beauty and balance. 

This will be a very exciting cross. TanZyr Midnight Angel is also currently IFT to Dream.

EQ Star of Bethlehem




TanZyr Midnight Angel


Angel's son Legend and half brother to Star:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

That'll be a stunning foal for sure, nice mare! ;-)


----------



## dbarabians

That is a very nice mare Druydess. Dream should add a little substance to that mare and the foal will be simply beautiful. Things are going well and the future looks bright for your breeding program. Good job. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> That is a very nice mare Druydess. Dream should add a little substance to that mare and the foal will be simply beautiful. Things are going well and the future looks bright for your breeding program. Good job. Shalom


Good assessment my friend.. I thought the same.

Very happy so far with my program and I appreciate the feedback! Always good to get experienced input.


----------



## Druydess

I'm very pleased to announce that EQ Star of Bethlehem has checked in foal to Obsidian Dream S for a 2015 foal!!

Congrats to Equestrian Quest!!


----------



## Druydess

Just got the news that TanZyr's Midnight Angel just delivered an HUGE, exotic, tall colt. Momma and baby are doing fine!! Pics to follow as soon as I can get some!!

Congrats to Obsidian Dream S on his second son!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats, can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## Druydess

Dream has been doing extremely well under saddle. Here's a pic demonstrating his tractable nature and ho-hum attitude about life. He passes this on to his babies consistently.
He is waiting for his saddle lesson with two colts (yes - colts) sniffing around him, and behaved like a gentleman. Calm, nonplussed, and patient. Not a peep out of him. THIS is why I breed this boy. He's worth his weight in gold.



And one of him working-- just 'cause I love that beautiful head and muscular body!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's lookin great Dru and is so handsome!!


----------



## HGEsquire

Awesome sauce!!!

Denise Gainey


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess he is looking good. You have every right to brag and be proud. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> He's lookin great Dru and is so handsome!!





HGEsquire said:


> Awesome sauce!!!
> 
> Denise Gainey


Thanks Ladies.. he's definitely living up to my expectations!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess he is looking good. You have every right to brag and be proud. Shalom


Thanks Donald. Calm temperament is paramount to me, so I am very proud Dream will be able to maintain his composure and pass that sensibility on to his foals, which he has done.


----------



## QtrBel

He's looking great and the babies are to die for. I love seeing the pics in this thread. I'd post more but all I'd be doing is ditto, ditto and double ditto. Your horses are so beautiful.


----------



## Druydess

QtrBel said:


> He's looking great and the babies are to die for. I love seeing the pics in this thread. I'd post more but all I'd be doing is ditto, ditto and double ditto. Your horses are so beautiful.


awww.. thank you QtrBel! You are so sweet! 

I have to find some pics of his 2 colts from this year.. just realized I didn't post any.. 

You feel free to post anytime.. love your input.


----------



## Druydess

Here are a few pics of Dream's first son, Vendetta:

Birth-- Dream's short head, tiny muzzle, and large jib, is instantly apparent on this boy..





Dream's substance, structure and refinement- 
Along with the solid body structure of his Dam, Echo-- this boy will be a tank!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's a beauty!!


----------



## Druydess

Even more exotic is this guy out of TanZyr Midnight Angel, sired by Dream -- TanZyr's Avatar:


----------



## HGEsquire

So So Pretty <3 <3

Denise Gainey


----------



## QtrBel

It will be interesting to see these two grow up. They're both beauties but I love Vendetta.


----------



## Druydess

A few pics of Dream's gentle nature and progress under saddle..

Being ridden by a 16 year old girl bareback.. She also rides him under saddle. This is the trainer's daughter who has been riding and competing since early childhood.



Clearly-- he adores her. 



Dream keeps proving his worth over and over again..


----------



## Roperchick

can i just....tactically acquire him? forever? lol


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Dream looks great and is so handsome!! Keep those pics coming. ;-)


----------



## Druydess

Roperchick said:


> can i just....tactically acquire him? forever? lol


LOL RC!! Everyone who meets him falls in love with him.. He's truly a gentle-giant type.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Dream looks great and is so handsome!! Keep those pics coming. ;-)


He's a very sweet boy. Nothing like having a stallion a child can ride bareback in a rope halter on a regular basis...:wink:


----------



## Remali

Dream is very appropriately named!


----------



## Druydess

Remali said:


> Dream is very appropriately named!


He definitely is Remali.. has been from day 1.. makes me very happy.. 

Vid of one of his sons coming shortly.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

My Beautiful Boy's boy..

So proud of this stunning colt! Dream outdid himself again. Upright, animated, exotic, substantive, and can he ever TROT!!

Dream:



TanZyr Avatar- sired by Obsidian Dream S - out of TanZyr Midnight Angel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK_22qC7rR0&feature=youtu.be

There is exciting upcoming news about Avatar.. :wink:


----------



## Roperchick

that action tho^^^ i want a Dream baby now lol


----------



## Druydess

Roperchick said:


> that action tho^^^ i want a Dream baby now lol


All his babies have superb action. 
And your very comment above - is *exactly* why I bred Dream when I did. That colt, and all his half-siblings, are what will sell Dream. He can now train, while his progeny does a better job marketing him than any glossy flier or ribbon will.. :wink:

I had faith in him from the start, and now it is quite evident why..


----------



## TanZyrBlackArabians

Druydess said:


> All his babies have superb action.
> And your very comment above - is *exactly* why I bred Dream when I did. That colt, and all his half-siblings, are what will sell Dream. He can now train, while his progeny does a better job marketing him than any glossy flier or ribbon will.. :wink:
> 
> I had faith in him from the start, and now it is quite evident why..


Nice colt, is he for sale? 

Finally got back in, as you can see.


----------



## Druydess

TanZyrBlackArabians said:


> Nice colt, is he for sale?
> 
> Finally got back in, as you can see.


Welcome back to HF!! :wink:

Hmmmm.. he was for sale... may not be any longer.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Druydess said:


> My Beautiful Boy's boy..
> 
> So proud of this stunning colt! Dream outdid himself again. Upright, animated, exotic, substantive, and can he ever TROT!!
> 
> 
> TanZyr Avatar- sired by Obsidian Dream S - out of TanZyr Midnight Angel.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK_22qC7rR0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> There is exciting upcoming news about Avatar.. :wink:


I am very pleased to announce Dream's son, TanZyr Avatar is under contract. This boy sold without advertising and asking price was met. We look forward to watching this fine colt grow and make his new owner extremely happy.


----------



## haileymiller7

UH!!! So gorgeous!


----------



## HGEsquire

Druydess said:


> I am very pleased to announce Dream's son, TanZyr Avatar is under contract. This boy sold without advertising and asking price was met. We look forward to watching this fine colt grow and make his new owner extremely happy.


Dru ~ how awesome is this for you! Way to go girl!

Denise Gainey


----------



## dbarabians

How did I miss this news?
Holding out on me Dru? LOL
Congratulations! I should be so lucky! Shalom Donald


----------



## Druydess

HGEsquire said:


> Dru ~ how awesome is this for you! Way to go girl!
> 
> Denise Gainey


Thanks Lady!!
It's very exciting!! What a great home he'll be going to..

It's all it takes with Dream babies.. one look and they just have to have one..LOL :wink:
They are his best resume'.


----------



## staceyUSA

Beautiful


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> How did I miss this news?
> Holding out on me Dru? LOL
> Congratulations! I should be so lucky! Shalom Donald


I'd never hold out on you Donald. :wink: I've been posting quite a bit on the Pictures thread-- farm and riding stuff..
Your fine babies have no issues finding homes. 
Yes-- we were fortunate to have this boy sell at first glance for asking price..


----------



## Druydess

TanZyr Avatar, Dream's son out of TanZyr Midnight Angel has left for his new home, where we hope he brings much joy and success to his new owner. I look forward to what this beautiful boy's future holds!


----------



## Druydess

Dream's Trainer just sent me a few pics of them working today. It appears he's doing very well, level-headed and responsive, and very willing to work.
Not the best quality but they were taken from her daughter's cell.

So - here's a pic of my Seahorse- I mean horse..
I think his Jib got bigger..LOL :rofl:





He's eating very well apparently, the (not so) little porker.. :shock:


----------



## Druydess

A few candid pics of half brothers, Avatar and Vendetta, sired by Obsidian Dream S. We're very proud of how these fine boys are maturing.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Oh my!! May I have Vendetta. He could quite possibly be my dream Arabian ~swoons~


----------



## Druydess

Phantomcolt18 said:


> Oh my!! May I have Vendetta. He could quite possibly be my dream Arabian ~swoons~


TY Phantomcolt. He will be a very big boy and has a puppy-dog personality. We will be offering him for sale- so yes, you could.. LOL


----------



## Zexious

My goodness, Avatar is a hunk o.o

This thread may be selling me on Arabs... /die


----------



## Druydess

Zexious said:


> My goodness, Avatar is a hunk o.o
> 
> This thread may be selling me on Arabs... /die


Thank you Zexious! They DO tend to pull you over to their side..LOL

Avatar is an exceptional colt; one of those that just takes your breath away. Exreme quality boy with insane movement and presence. His new owner is so over the moon with him, and will be doing some Pro Photos once he's shed out and clipped. :clap:


----------



## Zexious

^When I'm in the market for a horse next year, I may come your direction ;D


----------



## Druydess

Zexious said:


> ^When I'm in the market for a horse next year, I may come your direction ;D


Please do. We'll be repeating the Avatar cross and will have others available by Dream and his half-brother Legend next year. If we don'T have one that suits, we have other breeders you may like who breed for similar goals that we'd be happy to refer you to. :wink:

BTW- all are bred with excellent temperament and tractability in mind.


----------



## Drifting

He would make such a nice cross with my Appaloosa mare. One day I will have an Araloosa.


----------



## Druydess

Drifting said:


> He would make such a nice cross with my Appaloosa mare. One day I will have an Araloosa.


Let me know when your ready!! LOL :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Dream enjoying his pasture time after a very good training session..


----------



## Celeste

He is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## WSArabians

Very Pretty! Going western pleasure?


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> He is so beautiful!!!!


Thank you Celeste; I'm so very pleased with how he's maturing.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Very Pretty! Going western pleasure?


Thanks WSA. Yes, currently under saddle and working in Western Dressage/WP. Trainer says he has the smoothest Lope..


----------



## Druydess

I just found this old video of Dream as a six-month old. I am amazed how much his foals resemble him at the same age; same hip, topline, structure, exotic head, etc... He certainly stamps them consistently.
Watching him is like watching Fae and Shaia in black..

http://vid232.photobucket.com/album... Dream/Naheeb_S_Oct2010_web 1_zpsxgwhtwv1.mp4


----------



## Celeste

Druydess said:


> I just found this old video of Dream as a six-month old. I am amazed how much his foals resemble him at the same age; same hip, topline, structure, exotic head, etc... He certainly stamps them consistently.
> Watching him is like watching Fae and Shaia in black..
> 
> http://vid232.photobucket.com/album... Dream/Naheeb_S_Oct2010_web 1_zpsxgwhtwv1.mp4


I see why you fell in love with him when he was just a baby!


----------



## Remali

Stunning even at a young age... he really is put together beautifully! I love everything about him.


----------



## Druydess

Celeste said:


> I see why you fell in love with him when he was just a baby!


It was pure instinct when I saw him. I just knew he would be a great producer. So glad I bought him.


----------

